# Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht



## PCGH_Andreas (20. März 2009)

*Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Xigmatek und Caseking die Chance dazu: 5 PCGH-Community-Mitglieder haben die Gelegenheit, Thor's Hammer von Xigmatek zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt Euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test der Thor's Hammer verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräten und mehrere Mäuse zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

Folgende Komponenten werden von Xigmatek und Caseking für den Lesertest zur Verfügung gestellt:

*5 Mal Xigmatek Thor's Hammer*
Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor
Xigmateg Thor's Hammer im PCGH-Preisvergleich
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, den 31.3.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## nitg (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH!

Ich bin aus Salzburg, Österreich und 23 Jahre alt. Ich beschäftige mich seit mehr als 13 Jahren intensiv mit Computer-Hardware. Schnell hat sich herausgestellt, dass mich das Kühlungs-Thema sehr stark interessiert. Somit wurde ich über die Jahre hinweg regelrecht ein Spezialist im Luftkühlungs-Bereich. 

Ich habe bewusst bisher Wasserkühlungen verneint, da meiner Meinung nach (wenn mich nun auch viele steinigen mögen) mit Luftkühlung einfach das bessere Ergebnis zu erzielen ist, sei es ob es um den Wartungsaufwand, um die Lautstärke, oder aber auch die Kühlleistung geht.

Ich habe 2 recht unterschiedliche Systeme zu Hause, an denen ich ständig herumbastle. Würde diese gerne hier als Beispiel aufzählen, damit Ihr wisst, womit ich testen könnte:

Mein Hauptrechner: 
Q9450, GA-X48-DQ6, 8192mb Mushkin DDR2-800, Club3d HD4870 (OC), Samsung HDD 750gb/32mb Cache, X-Fi Xtreme Gamers Edition
Derzeit ist das System (bis auf die Grafikkarte) nicht übertaktet, werde allerdings bald mal wieder auf die 3,6GHz gehen. Gekühlt wird derzeit mit einem Noctua NH-U12P, sowie 2 Aerocool Turbine 1000

Mein 2. Rechner (der interessantere meiner Meinung nach):
E8400 @ 4,00GHz (Standard-Vcore!), GA-EP45-DS3L, 4096MB OCZ DDR2-890 CL4, MSI N9800GT Zilent (OC), WD 320gb.
Gekühlt wird derzeit mit einem Xigmatek HDT1283 (geniale Ergebnisse!), AS5-Wärmeleitpaste, einem sehr starken Noctua-Frontlüfter, sowie einem etwas langsamer drehenden Hecklüfter. Netzteil saugt durch den CPU-Kühler Luft durch, was dem ganzen nochmal einiges an Kühlperformance bringt. Derzeit: 28°C Idle, max. 42°C primestable bei einer Zimmertemperatur von ca. 20-22°C.

Zu den Anforderungen:
- Mitglied im pcgh-extreme-Forum bin ich
- Tests schreiben kann ich, ja.
- Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern hab ich auch, mehr als genug *g*
- Ordentliche Schreibe? Beurteilt selbst 
- Fotos kann ich auch machen, Equipment vorhanden
- 2 Wochen ist mehr als genug Zeit, hab genug Zeit, das zu vollenden

Also, so schlecht wär mein Profil doch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Testkandidat

Habe schon einschlägige Erfahrung mit Hardware, bin 29 Jahre und arbeite schon seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr mit Computern zusammen. Mein 1. PC war ein 286´er 16MHz. Was für ein Urgestein. Letzteres Projekt war das schleifen meines ehemaligen E6300 ~1,8GHz @3,2GHz und meines ArticFreezer. Brachte zwar nur 5°C weniger, aber es hat Spass gemacht. Werde einpaar Bilder mal hochladen und noch hier verlinken.

Mein Compi:

MSI Neo2-FR
2GB Corsair XMS2 CL4-4-4-12 @ 832MHz
Q6600 ~2,4 GHz @3,0GHz (momentan sehr moderat overclocked)
STM3500320AS
EVGA GTX260-216
Coolermaster RC-590 bestückt mit 2 x 120mm Frontlüfter (airflow in), 1 x 140mm Hecklüfter (airflow out), Seitenteil 1 x 120mm (airlow in) und 1 x 120mm (airflow out)oben
beQuiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Win VISTA Ultimate x64

der Kühler kann bestückt werden mit einem:
Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM 120mm White LED - 500 ~ 1200 U/min - 45,04 ~ 90,08 m³/h - 8 ~ 14 db
Scythe Blue LED 12 cm - 800 ~ 1600 U/min - 56 m³/h ~ 112 m³/h - 14,00 ~ 31,84 dBA
Nanoxia FX12-1250 - 1.250 U/min - 80,52 m³/h -17 db


Vergleichstest werden mit Boxed Kühler und Freezer 7 Pro durchgeführt


*Update:*

>>> Hier der Link zu meinem Album was ich mal schnell angelegt habe <<<

schön zu sehen, wie die Hardware aussieht, nach den schleifen mit 320´er, 600´er, 800´er und 1000´er Schleifpapier


----------



## Da Crocker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Dann bewerbe ich mich hiermit mal für den Leser-Test.

Bin selbst sehr am Xigmatek Thor's Hammer und dessen Leistung interessiert.
Das bisher einzigartige Kühlerdesign und aussehen hat schon mit den ersten Bildern und News mein Interesse geweckt. 

Erfahrungen mit Hardware jeglicher Art und OC sind vorhanden.

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:

*CPU* Intel e8400 E0 @ 4Ghz 
*cooled by* Xigmatek HDT-S1284 
*MB* Asus P5K Premium WiFi/AP 
*DDR* 4x1GB Corsair Dominator 1066 
*GPU* HD4850 Sapphire @ 700/1100 
*Netzteil* Corsair HX520W 
*Sound *Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic 
*Gehäuse* Coolermaster CM 690 

Spiegelt also ein gutes System Mittelklasse System wieder.

Getestet wird unter Standart Takt, OC bei 4 GHz und das Maximum wird ebenfalls ausgelotet. Zudem wäre es interessant ob der Passivbetrieb beim undervolten und bem Standart Takt möglich ist und eine gute Gehäusekühlung (wie bei mir vorhanden) zur Be- und Entlüftung ausreicht. Zudem dienen zum Vergleich der Intel Boxed Kühler sowie mein bisheriger (und echt verdammt guter) Xigmatek HDT-S1284. 

Würde mich sehr freuen Tester zu werden.

Teilnahmebedingungen werden selbstverständlich akzeptiert.

Hier mal ein kleiner Beweis meiner "Schreibkünste":

Gehäuse [Sammler/Review] Coolermaster CM690 - ForumBase


----------



## Nobbis (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich.

Ich besitze bereits Xigmatek Kühler, ich habe verschiedenste Hardware, allerdings alles auf AMD Basis, habe in der Vergangenheit bereits Testberichte verfasst, besitze natürlich auch Digitalkameras.

Ich bin allerdings sehr kritisch, sehe Kompatibilität als hohes Gut an und bin kein Schönredner.


----------



## bombvoyage (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Bewerbung als Tester für den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer Lüfter,

da ich den Xigmatek Achilles besitze
würde ich sehr gern mal als Tester die unterschiede beider Lüfter überprüfen

eine passende 10Mpx Canon hab ich auch für fotos (auch zum vergleich mit dem Achilles)

Hardware:

*Cooler Master HAF932*

*Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB*

*be quiet Dark Power Pro P7  550W*

*Xigmatek S1284C Achilles*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300*

*Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP**

**ASUS P5Q Pro*



Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Teilnahmebedingungen sind meinerseits erfüllt  - Status - OK -

würde mich freuen der PCGH zu dienen ....HRRHRRR


----------



## dbpaule (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich möchte mich sehr gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da ich bereits sehr viele CPU-Kühler montiert habe. Letztlich habe ich erst EKLs neuen Brocken verbaut und testen können. Als Grundlage das Tests wird ein E7300 dienen, der mit 1,45V sehr viel Wärme produziert (auf einem Biostar TPower I45). 
Testberichte und Erörterungen schreibe ich fast täglich. Eine geeignete 10MegaPixel Kamera ist vorhanden und auch das nötige Know-How Bilder ordentlich zu bearbeiten bzw. darzustellen. Regelmäßig bin ich in diesem Forum und lese gründlich neue Meldungen und Reporte. Bin daher mit den Gegebenheiten des Testberichtschreibens vertraut.

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung ist vollständig und kann überzeugen.

MfG, Paule


----------



## Murmel2 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo Leute von PCGH,

ich nenne derzeit 2 Hauptrechner mein Eigen:

Intel C2Q 6700 @3,2 GHz auf Gigabyte P-35, gekühlt durch Termalright IFX-14 mit 2 Scythe S-Flex ( Einbau im Forum eines großen deutschen Versenders (Gedankenfabrik) als "How-to" dokumentiert), diverse Laufwerke, GF 8800 GT u Lüftersteuerung im Big-Tower.
Ob der Kühler hier mit den untenliegenden Anschlüssen des Hiper 730W-Netzteils kollidiert, wird sich herausstellen.

2. Intel Pentium 2160 @2,8 Ghz auf Asus P5Q Pro, gekühlt durch Thermalright SI-128, ebenfalls diverse Laufwerke.
Hier wäre interessant, ob der Xigmatek-Towerkühler den Luftfluss so verbessern kann, dass eine bessere Kühlung als der TR, der ja derzeit direkt aufs MB pustet, erreicht wird.

Desweiteren stehen noch 2 ältere AMD-Rechner( Single u. Dualcore) hier, die dringend eine Aufrüstung vertragen könnten.
Hier wird es spannend zu sehen, wie es mit der Kompatibilität mit älteren Gehäusen aussieht 

Lüfter versch. Hersteller sind in großen Mengen vorhanden.

Ich würde mich freuen, eines der begehrten Exemplare zu erhalten...mal sehen ob Xigmatek mit Thermalright mithalten kann und in der Lage ist, den Prozis einen kühlen Kopf zu verschaffen...


----------



## TK-XXL (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hi PCGH,

ich bewerbe mich auch hier als Testkandidat.

Hatte schon ein paar Kühler und bin momentan im Besitz eines Freezer 7 Pro.Meine Hardware ist momentan ein e2160@2,88Ghz bei 1,28v auf einem Gigabyte p35-DS3.Speicher ist momentan 2GB von G.Skill die aber nächste Woche das System verlassen und durch 4Gb Geil DDR 1066 ersetzt werden.Eine 8800GT von Elitegroup mit einem Artic Cooling Twin Turbo ist für die Bildwiedergabe zuständig.Gespeichert wird auf 3x Samsung Sata Platten und versorgt wird das alles von einem BeQuiet Netzteil.Gehäuse ist ein Revoltec Rebel 9.

Falls noch was fehlt schaut einfach in mein Systemprofil rein.


Viele Grüße

Tobi


----------



## ernie (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
 Bin ich 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
das ist kein problem
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen
besitze ich
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
kann mich für solche Tests angemessen ausdrücken
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
bin im besitz einer 10 MP digicam und kann mit der cam umgehen
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht
hätte ich kein problem mit
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
da ich den Kühler gerne mein Eigen nennen würde, kommt für mich ein verkauf nicht in frage
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
werde mir dann eine zeiteinteilug machen: 1-2 tage verarbeitung,         auftreten,etc.; 9 tage kühlleistung testen mit benchen, aktiver und passiver kühlleistung,etc.; in den verbleibenden tage einen ausführlichen test schreiben, der alles wissenswerte enthält sowie meine eigene meinung
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
würde den kühler gerne besitzten da ich von dem design angetan bin

warum ich derjenige bin der den kühler testen sollte?
weil ich alle ihre kriterien erfülle und außerdem genügend freizeit habe, um einen anständigen test zu verfassen.für mich wird es kein problem sein,
die vor- und nachteile des kühlers zu finden und diese richtig in dem lesertest einzubringen. werde mir für den test, falls ich ausgewählt werde, auch 2 lüfter kaufen, um wie gesagt die performence mit 0/1/2 lüfter genau zu testen.

nun hoffe ich darauf, das sie aufgrund meiner referenzen mich auswählen und ich "Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer" testen darf


----------



## MikeLucien (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Ich hab so wie mein Vorredner ein Achilles von Xigmatek.
Der Thor ist eine sehr interresante neue Konstruktion, die wahrscheinlich Leistungsmäßig und Ästhetisch neue Maßstäbe setzen wird.#
Deswegen möchte ich den Thor testen.

Mein System:
CPU: E8400 @3,6Ghz gerne mehr...
Main: Asus P5Q Delux
Ram: G.Skill 1000er 4GB
Graka: HD4850
Netzteil: Corsair WX520

***Alle Teilnahmebedingungen angenommen und akzeptiert***

Gruß 
MikeLucien


----------



## Michisauer (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne für den Test des Thor's Hammer bewerben.
Ich bin in der Lage den Kühler auf einem guten Midrange-System mit E6750@3,0GHZ (zu Testzwecken hab ich sogar schon 3,8 GHZ gefahren, ist also auch möglich) und einer 8800 GTX sowie 4GB DDR2-800 RAM  einzusetzen und mit einem Zalman CNPS 9700 LED zu vergleichen.
Meine Schreibe ist eigentlich recht ordentlich, wenn ich nicht grad mal wieder in einer Kursarbeit unter Zeitdruck stehe.
Da ich Schüler bin sind 2 Wochen mehr als genug Zeit für mich einen ordentlichen und ausführlichen Bericht zu verfassen. Erfahrungen mit diversen CPU-Kühlern habe ich schon gemacht. Wobei darunter auch schon andere Xigmatek-Kühler waren.
Vor allem würde es mich interessieren, inwiefern der "Hammer" in der Lage ist meinen bislang besten Kühler den CNPS 9700LED in die Schranken zu weisen.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich vollständig.

Beste Grüße
Michael Sauer


----------



## HawkAngel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Also, 

ich muss sagen, dass dieser Test wie gerufen kommt, denn ich habe selbst schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir den neuen Kühler von Xigmatek zu kaufen. Zur Zeit wird meine CPU von dem ebenso kühlen, wie auch coolen Xigmatek Achilles frisch gehalten. Optisch ist der solide Kühler für mich kein Highlight mehr und es muss eindeutig etwas neues her. 

*Ganz ohne Poesie, aber mit viel Knowhow, würde ich gerne folgendes testen:*

- Wie gut lässt er sich installieren?
- Wie ist die Verarbeitung im Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern, aber auch im Vergleich zum Xigmatek Achilles?
- Lässt sich der mythische Gott auch mit Push Pins befestigen? (Hab noch ausrangierte vom Xigmatek Achilles hier!)
- Welche Ausrichtung im Gehäuse ist die beste?
- Wie macht er sich bei den verschiedensten Spannungen? (Lüftersteuerung)
- Passt er auf ein µATX Board? (DFI LANParty Jr. P45-T2RS)
- Wie schneidet er im passiven, semi passiven und aktiven Kühlverfahren ab?
- Gibt es unterschiede in der Temperatur, wenn er mit einem, zwei, drei oder vier Lüftern läuft?
- Wie wirkt sich die Drehzahl des Lüfters auf das Kühlergebnis aus, bzw. wann ist Schluss und höherer Luftdurchsatz bringt keine nennenswerte Besserung mehr. (Lüfter von 500U/min bis 1900U/min)
- Wie gut eignet er sich für extremes Ocing?

*Warum bin ich gut geeignet?*

Na ganz klar. Ich liebe Hardware und vorallem, wenn sie neu ist!^^ Im September beginne ich mit meiner Ausbildung und habe bis dahin noch einiges an Zeit. Diese eben erwähnte Zeit/Leere, würde ich gerne in etwas investieren, was mir liegt und ebenso auch Spaß macht. Außerdem bin ich gerade dabei, die Grenzen meiner CPU auszuloten und da käme mir dieser Kühlgigant gerade recht. 

Der Test würde rasend schnell online sein, denn wer mit 500 Anschlägen in der Minute über die Tastatur fegt, der hat den Text schnell getippt. Aber da bei der Geschwindigkeit die Qualität nicht zu kurz kommen darf, wird die Zeit, die so eingespart werden kann, natürlich vorher in die Vorbereitung und Erarbeitung eines anschaulichen und leicht verständlichen Schemas gesteckt.

Da war doch noch was mit Fotos? Ach ja. Gut mit der Kamera umgehen kann ich natürlich auch. Habe mein Abi mit dem Schwerpunkt Design und Gestaltung/Fotografie gemacht. Wenn neue Hardware ankommt, dann wird sie grundsätzlich erst einmal abgelichtet. Ist mir auch in einem Garantiefall schonmal nützlich gewesen!^^ Aber das hat hier nichts zu suchen.

Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck sind natürlich kein Problem. Auch wenn ich aus dem Ruhrpott komme, meinem Schreibstil merkt man das nicht an!

Naja, kurz und knapp. Ich bin perfekt für diesen Test geeignet, weil ich es einfach kann. (Nein, bin nicht arrogant!)^^

Anbei noch ein paar Werke!

*Bilder:*

http://www.saved.im/otg0mzzwz2lu/hd4850-clean.html 
http://www.saved.im/otg0mzdhznp1/100_6622.jpg
http://www.saved.im/ndi0njrycnfx/100_6285.jpg

*Letzter Artikel:* (Die Bilder in diesem Artikel sind nicht nachbearbeitet!^^)

„Survival of the oldest“ – 5 Gründe für ein Floppylaufwerk - 3DChip - Das Hardware Forum: Deine Community rund um Grafikkarten, Prozessoren, Mainboards, Speicher, Soundkarten uvm...

Ich hoffe, es hat gefallen!

MfG

Livecam


----------



## nobbi77 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo!
Ich bewerbe mich auch für den Lesertest. Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Overclocking und Kühlung, habe vernünftige Vergleichskühler und teste alles auf Quadcores, unter anderem auch mit einem übertakteten Phenom 9850 BE, der ja bekannterweise ein kleines Heizkraftwerk ist. Ich kann an automatischen und manuellen Lüftersteuerungen testen und habe verschiedene Gehäuse, um auch hier die Kompatibilität der Maße zu testen. Auch drei Intel-Quads sind vorhanden.

Hardwarezusammenstellung zum Testen:
Mainboards:
XFX Geforce 8200 AM2+ Micro-ATX
XFX 680SLI Lt Sockel 775
MSIK9A2 Platinum V2 AM2+

Vergleichslüfter:
EKL Alpenföhn GroßGlockner BE
Zalman 9700 Nvidia Edition
Scythe Samurai Master

Gehäuse:
Coolermaster CM 690, Lüftersteuerung über Mainboard
Thermaltake Xaser III mit manueller Lüftersteuerung
Tacens Sagitta II Lux mit elektronischer Lüftersteuerung

Ich plane den Test über Einbau bei eingebautem/ausgebautem Board, bei verschiedenen Gehäusen, Boardkompatibilität und natürlich die Kühlleistung/Lautheit bei den verschieden Lüftersteuerungsmöglichkeiten und bei verschiedenen Zusatzlüftern und natürlich die Leistung beim Übertakten.
Ich habe ausreichend Benchmarks, unter anderem Prime 95 und die Futuremark-Klassiker und auch fordernde Spiele, wie World in Conflict. 
Meine Systeme sind alle samt Multi-GPU-Systeme, die beispielsweise auch eine ATI HD 3870 X2 beinhalten und somit zusätzlich genug Abwärme produzieren.

Eine hochwertige Digitalkamera ist auch vorhanden.
Und ich kann noch die Leistung mit einem Wassergekühltem System mit Intel Q6700 vergleichen.

Und ich habe ausreichend Zeit, da ich diesen Test beruflich verwenden kann, da ich ihn als Projekt einer Jugendhilfemaßnahme mit schwer Verhaltensauffälligen Jugendlichen durchführen würde. Ich habe bei solchen Projekten beispielsweise schon Modding- und Tuning-Pcs gebaut und dokumentiert, eine Veröffentlichung bei euch wäre allerdings für diese Jungs das Größte 

Und natürlich akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen.

Also viel Spass bei der Auswahl der Testkandidaten.


----------



## CTC (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Kühler Test
Mein System:
Asus P6T
i7 920 @ 3 GHz (Noctua NH-U12P SE1366)
6GB DDR3 1333
Thermaltake Armor
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
BS: Windows 7 Beta, WinXP 32Bit, WinVista 64Bit

Könnte Vergleichstest mit dem i7 boxed Kühler, dem Noctua und dem Thor's Hammer aufstellen.
Erfahrungen mit Kühler sowie OC vorhanden.

Güße aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## weeza (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Servus,

ich würde gern meinen in die Jahre gekommenen _Arctic Ccooling Freezer 7 Pro_ ablösen. Der schafft sich z.Zt. an einem Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 3,01GHz.

Ein paar Balkendiagramme (Vergleich) würde es auf jeden Fall geben 

Ich würde versch. Games/Benchmarks und versch. Lüfterkonfigurationen testen…

Außerdem natürlich eine bebilderte Einbauanleitung samt schmückenden Beiwerk (Text) 

Grüßinger


----------



## KoRsE (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich offiziell als Tester für den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer. Ich befasse mich schon viele Jahre mit der PC-Hardware und habe deshalb auch mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht (Fachinformatiker-Systemintegration). Ich bin auch aktiv im LuKü-BilderthreadII Forum tätig.

Als Unterbau für den Test würde ein Core2Duo E8400 C1 Stepping (@ mom 3,6Ghz) auf einem Asus P5Q Deluxe dienen, welcher z.Z. von einem Scythe Mugen @ Scythe S-Flex 1200 gekühlt wird. Getestet würden verschiedene Taktraten (bis 4Ghz @ 1,45V VCore), verschieden Lüfter (inkl. verschiedener anliegender Lüfterspannungen) und ein direkter Vergleich mit meinem Scythe Mugen. Veranschaulicht würde das ganze in Tabellen und einer Bilderdokumentation (Einbau, Aussehen etc.)

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Gruß Korse


----------



## Kevin27 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit möchte ich mich um einen Leser-Tests des besagten Kühlers bewerben.
Ich kenne mich mehr als genug mit Kühlung aus, habe selbst zu hause 2 High-End Rechner, sowie allerlei "Reste" und beschäftige mich ausgiebig mit guter Luftkühlung, aber auch Wasserkühlung (mein Erst-PC ist Wassergekühlt).

Meine Systeme:

Erst-PC:
E8400@4,3Ghz (wassergekühlt)
DFI LANPARTY P45 (wassergekühlt)
4GB OCZ 1066 Reaper
Geforce 9800GTX+ (Scythe Musashi)
2x 250GB Samsung

Zweit-PC:
Q6600@3,2Ghz @Scythe Mugen 2 (hab aber auch Zalman 9500 noch da, wegen Vergleichen usw)
Asus Maximus II Formula
2x1GB OCZ 1066 + 2x1GB Kingston 1066
Geforce 8800gt @ Accelero S1+ Scythe S-Flex
120GB Seagate

Für gute Fotos hab ich eine Spiegelreflex-Kamera und auch meine Schreibe sollte mehr als ausreichend sein um solch einen Artikel zu verfassen 

Also, ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir die Chance geben würdet, einmal solch einen Artikel zu schreiben, vor allem weil ich auch daran denke später einmal beruflich in die selbe Richtung zu gehen.

Mit vielen Grüßen,
Kevin Mönter

P.s: hab mir gestern noch das PCGH-Shirt und einen PCGHX-pulli gekauft


----------



## KTMDoki (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH!

Ich bewerbe mich auch als Tester.

Der deutschen Sprache bin ich mächtig und eine Digi-Cam besitze ich auf.

Ich habe auf meinem Q6600@3,2GHz mom einen IFX-14 mit 1 Scythe S-Flex
Mein 2tes Sys is ein E4300@3,2GHz mit den EKL GroßClockner Blue Edition...

Achja: WLPs: AS5 und 2 andere WLPs. Wenn ich zuhause bin, schau ich gleich nach, welche genau

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Antec 900 mit den 3 Standardlüftern + 1x 120er Noisblocker

GraKa: HD4870 OC @790/1100 mit AC Acceleor S1 Rev.2 + 2x 120er Noisblocker

Ich werde natürlich auch mit den normalen Boxed-Kühler von Intel testen.

Mein Vorhaben:
- Zuerst beide Prozzis mit Standardtakt und den 3 Kühlern testen
  (natürlich mehrere Durchläufe)

- Die 3 Kühler im Passiv-Betrieb testen mit Standardtakt und max. möglichen Takt bzw. gleichen OC-Takt des GroßClockners und des IFX-14

- Dann auf moderate Übertaktung die 3 Kühler testen

- Zu guter letzt voll aufs ganze gehen mit maximalem VCore.

Den Ximatek Thor's Hammer werde ich mit den Scythe S-Flex und den Noisblocker und einen 3ten No-Name Lüfter testen.


Ich würde mich herzlich über die Teilnahme freuen!


----------



## Sp3cht (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo Andreas

Ich möchte den Hammer gern durchtesten.

Habe als Testhardware folgendes anzubieten:

Mainboards: Asus P5K & Asus M4A79 Deluxe
Cpus: Intel C2D E6750 & AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
Kühler: Boxed Intel & AMD, EKL Alpenföhn Groß' clockner BE
Wärmeleitmittel: Arctic Silver 5 & Coolaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall

Was ich euch bieten kann:

Ausfürlichen Testbericht mit Diagrammen, Vergleichen, Fotos, Standardtakten und natürlich OC
Messung der Lautstärke/Drehzahl/Temperatur
Montage/Zubehör des Hammers


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest des Xigmatek Thor's Hammer bewerben. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik und begeisterter PCGH-Leser. Wenn es um das Thema Hardware und im speziellen Luftkühlung geht, bezeichnen mich Freunde gerne als Perfektionisten, der versucht, auch noch das letzte bisschen Leistung aus seinen Komponenten herauskitzeln. Lüftkühlung ist für mich persönlich ein interessantes und ebenso spannendes Thema, da ich einen möglichst leisen und kühlen PC für sehr wichtig erachte. Ich nenne z.Z. zwei Rechner mein Eigen, in denen verschiedene Kühlkonzepte zum Einsatz kommen. Hier ein kurzer Einblick:

E8400 @ 1.3 Vcore @ 9x450 @ Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B (inkl. Backplate)
GA-P35-DS3P / Corsair DDR2-800 @ 500 MHz 5-5-5-15
8800GTS G92 @ Scythe Musashi (min. U/min)
Thermaltake Armor Gehäuse (2x120mm und 2x90mm Lüfter)
  Enermax Liberty 400W

E7300 @ 1.2 VCore @ 9x400 @ EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner
GA-P45-DS3L / G.Skill DDR2-1000 @ 500 MHz 5-5-5-15
HD4850-512
Antec Three Hundred Gehäuse (1x140mm und 3x120mm Lüfter)
  bequiet! Straight Power E6 450W

Beide PC's sind wohnzimmertauglich leise und auch die Temperaturen sind niedrig. Sofern ich Lesertester werde, vergleiche ich die Leistung des Thor's Hammer zusätzlich noch mit einem Scythe Mugen. 

Warum ausgerechnet ich Lesertester werden sollte? Übertaktung ist für mich gleichermaßen Hobby und Leidenschaft. Erfahrung mit Kühlern sammelte ich im Laufe der Jahre mit diversen CPU's, darunter ein E6600 @ 3.4 GHz und auch ein Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz. Da für mich nur Luftkühlung in Frage kommt, werde ich auch in Zukunft alles daran setzen, dass nur die beste Hardware Einzug in meine Rechner erhält. Der Xigmatek Thor's Hammer ist für mich optisch, als auch technisch ein hoch interessanter Turmkühler - ich würde mich sehr freuen ihm Platz in meinem Rechner zu schaffen und ausgiebig zu testen.

  Grüße aus Erfurt.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für den Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer,
da mich der komlett neue Aufbau und die Kühlleistung der Xigmatek-Schöpfung sehr interessiert.

Ich besitze Hardwarekenntnisse und bin ein Luftkühlungsfreak.
Ich besitze 3 Vergleichskühler(kenne mich also mit Luftkühlung aus!):
1. Den Scythe Mugen 2
2. Den Thermolab Baram
3. Den Prolimatech Megahalems
und natürlich den Boxed-Kühler.

Hier mei aktueller PC:
Asus Rampage Extreme
Intel Core 2 Duo E2140@3,2 GHZ (bald Q9550(E0))
Evga 8800GTS und eine Evga GTX260-216

Ich werde einen ausfürlichen Test schreiben und den Kühler auf Herz und Nieren(oder besser auf Heatpipes und Lamellen) testen und ihn genaustens unter die Lupe nehmen.

Außerdem werde ich mit verschiedenen CPU-Spannungen und verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen(und ohne Lüfter) in meinem Gehäuse(Coolermaster Cosmos S) und auf einem offenen Testaufbau die Grenzen des Kühlers ausloten.(Genutz wir bei allen Tests die Artic Cooling MX2 WLP)


Zu den Bedingungen:
_1. Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein_
Bin ich wie ihr seht.

_2.Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen._
Werde ich auf jeden Fall. Und einen lieblosen Test kann man bei schöner Hardware nicht schreiben.

_3.Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen_
Hab ich wie man oben sieht.

_4.Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben_
Davon könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen.

_5.Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen_
Ich bin in der Lage gute Fotos zu machen.

_6.Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht_
Das wäre kein Problem.

_7.Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen_
Werde ich nicht. Ich sammle Kühler 

_8.Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden._
Das ist kein Problem!!!

_9.Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester_
Finde ich sehr gut


So wie ich das sehe erfülle ich alle Bedingungen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen und es wäre mir eine Ehre wenn ich einen den Lesertest für PCGH verfassen dürfen.

Ich hoffe sie entscheiden sich für mich!!!


MfG,
Der Dudelsack


----------



## TuGuX (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Da ich alle Kriterien erfülle, bewerbe ich mich 
Ich kühle zur Zeit meinen E8400 @ 4,2 Ghz mit einem Scythe Mine mit 40°C @ Idle 
Hoffe, dass mit dem Xigmatek Thor's Hammer da mehr drin ist.
Weiterhin werde ich viel Zeit haben, da ich eh bald Ferien hab 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
TuGuX


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo Redaktion,

da ich schon sehr lange Mitglied bin, Erfahrungen mit Lesertest, Tests im Allgemeinen habe und genug Erfahrungen im Umgang und Aufbau bei CPU Kühlern habe, möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Durch eine Vielzahl von Systemen u.a. mit dem "Hitzkopf" Pentium D805 (101 Watt), könnte ich einen sehr guten Hitzetest bewerkstelligen. 

Fotos der Testvorgänge, wie auch eine ordentliche Formulierung stellen kein Problem für mich da.

Ich führe die Tests Gewissenhaft durch, so dass die Mitglieder einen nachvollziehbaren und informationsreichen Text bekommen.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, bei dem Lesertest dabei zu sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## Dr.Cox (20. März 2009)

*Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich zwar gerade erst angemeldet, lese jedoch seit Jahren eure Zeitschrift und fast täglich die News auf eurer Seite. Soll also nicht den Anschein haben, dass ich mich nur angemeldet habe um den Kühler abzustauben.

Zu mir:

Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und habe seit 1992 Erfahrungen mit dem PC.
Meine Interessen dabei sind vorallem im Overclocking, Untervolten und natürlich die passende Kühlung dazu.

Zu meinen Testsystemem, die ich bereitstellen kann:

Da wäre zum einen meine Rechner aus der Signatur.
Ein E8400 der zur Zeit mit 4 GHz (schon bis 4,5 GHz overclocked) läuft und von einem Xigmatek Achilles gekühlt wird. Das ganze auf einem ASUS P5Q Pro mit 2 x 2GB OCZ Gold 1066MHz (5-6-6-18) @ 1000 MHz (5-5-5-15).

Desweiteren hätte ich noch einen Rechner in dem ebenfalls ein E8400 werkelt, der gerade mit 3,6 GHz läuft und von einem Xigmatek HDT S1283 gekühlt wird. Dieses System besteht des weiteren aus einem ASUS P5Q-E mit 2 x 2GB G.Skill 1000 (Standardtakt).

Außerdem habe ich als Testsystem noch ein E8500 @ 4GHz (auch 500MHz FSB x 8) der zur Zeit von einem Scythe Mugen 1 gekühlt wird. Als Board wird hier ein Gigabyte EP45-UD3P eingesetzt und dazu 2 x 2GB G.Skill 1000 mit Standardsettings.

Folgende 120mm Lüfter hätte ich als Option:

- Xigmatek XLF-F1253 1500rpm
- Scythe Slip Stream 1200rpm
- Revoltek Dark Grey 1200rpm
*
*Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt Arctic Silver 5 zum Einsatz.

Desweiteren habe ich 3 verschiedene Gehäuse (unter anderem Sharkoon Rebel 9), zwei Geforce 8800GT und eine ATI 4850 für die Testumgebung.
Als Netzteiel verwende ich das Enermax Modu 525, und zwei LC Power 550W, die die Hardware mit ausreichend Leistung versorgen.

Eine Gute Kamera sowie hardwareversierte Korrekturleser aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kann ich auch noch bieten. Also verspreche ich euch, sollte die Auswahl auch auf mich fallen, dass ich euch ein versierten und ich denke doch professionellen Beitrag zum Xigmatek Thors Hammer abliefern kann.
*

*Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich und werde sie einhalten.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hi

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Thor's Hammer.

Ich kann den Kühler gegen meine Therlmaright Ultra 120xtreme True Copper testen. Ich kann die Kühler mit Silent-Lüfter und mit einem Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 vergleichen. Zudem kann ich feststellen, welclem Kühler eher die Puste ausgeht, da ich meinen E8500 E0 auf knapp 5 Ghz mit 1,55 V übertakten  kann.

Zudem kann ich den Kühler mit einem IFX-14 auf einem I7 920 vergleichen, der allgemein sher viel Htze produziert. Hier kann ich bis zu zwei Ultras 3000 verbauen. und das Maximum aus beiden Kühler rausholen.

Die passive Fähigkeit der Kühler kann ich auch testen. Meine CPU läuft auf Standart mit nur 1,1 V und produziert kaum noch abwärme.

Allgemein kommt als Wärmaleitpaste die MX-2 zum Einsatz.

Fazit: Ich kann den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer gegen die Elite der Luftkühlung antreten lassen, sowohl auf dem Sockel 775, als auch auf dem 1366, mit allen möglichen Lüfterarten.

mit freundlichen Grüßen, Eiswolf93


----------



## |seluso| (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGHX-Team, 

auch ich möchte mich für einen PCGHX-Lesertest des Xigmatek Thor's Hammers bewerben.
Warum soll ich der richtige sein?

Da ich von Boxed bis Zalman Kühler schon viele Kühler unter der Mangel hatte und getestet habe, welcher mir die besten Temeperaturen zum übertakten liefert, verfüge ich über ausreichende Erfahrungen. Im Moment wird mein E8200 auf 4,oGHz (stabil) von einem Scythe Mugen gekühlt und verrichte gute Arbeit. 



Meinen Test würde ich nach folgenden Punkten aufbauen:

Vergleich zu: Scythe Mugen I; Intel Boxed-Kühler
Verarbeitung
Verpackung/Lieferumfang
Temeperaturen mit/ohne Übertaktung (ebenfalls Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen I & Intel Boxed)

Das zu kühlende System würde wie folgt aussehen:

E8200 @ max. 4,2GHz unter Luftkühlung des Scythe Mugen
GA P35 DS3
2GB Cellschock DDR2-1000 / 2GB OCZ DDR2-800
HD3450 passiv / 8800GTX
Außerdem habe ich viel Spaß am schreiben von freien Texten und mache gerne Fotos, dass würde also auch kein Problem darstellen. 

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl, mfg.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ja hier sind ja nun schon einige Leute da ^^ na da werde ich mal mitmischen xD.
Also den test zu diesem Hammergeilen Cpu-Kühler würde ich liebend gerne machen.
Selber bin ich im besitzt von einem Xigmantek Achilles mit X-bow (zur zeit noch nich in benutzung).
Der Achilles ist auf einem Opteron 180 losgelassen worden, um dafür zur Sorgen dass Dieser einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt.Seit heute habe ich auch noch einen intel e4300 zur verfügung und kann ihn damit testen.Der kleine Intel würde von einem Gigabyte DS-4 P35 Unterstützt werden welches ich dann mit 2 X1950pro 512MB im Crossfire en wenig reizen würde.und den Kleinen heilos überfordern.Ergo muss der bis an die Grenzen des Alltäglich machbaren getrieben werden (1,4v-1,45v) und oder für Benches auch darüber hinaus (1,5v) und da wäre dieser Kühler doch schon glatt prädisziniert um diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen.Auch der Opteron soll in den Genuß kommen mit diesem Kühler ausgestattet zu werden.

Aber halt da war ja noch einer ???

Genau mein e6750 xD 
ja der sitzt auf nem Asus P5Q.
und hier würde auch mein Referenz Kühler zum Einsatz kommen.
Ein EKL Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner" Blue Edition
Als Wäremeleit Paste würde ich die Ac Silver 5 nutzen.Und die mitgeliferte mit der ac Silver 5 vergleichen.
Ich hätte also ein Amd System und 2 Intel Syteme zm testen. 
Als Gehäuse würde ein Thermaltake Soprano zum Einsatz kommen.
Aus Spass würde mich es mal interessieren wie so ein Lüfter mit mehreren 80mm lüfter klar kommt xD 
Sonst werde ich bei den Tests Den Kühler vom EKL nehmen

jo ne ordentliche schreibe habsch und das als Sachse.xD 
Muss mich nur anstrengen.
In dem Sinne 
Mr.Ultimo


----------



## amo (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Testkandidat bewerben.

Aktuell betreibe ich einen Freezer 7 Pro auf einem Asus P5Q mit einem E4400@2,7Ghz. 
Da ich aber gerne auf  über 3Ghz übertakten würde und da der Freezer 7 Pro jetzt schon an seine Grenzen stößt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen besseren Kühler anzuschaffen.

Deswegen finde ich Eure Aktion sehr gut und hoffe, dass ich dabei bin.

Vielen Dank und Grüße an das PCGH Team

Andi


----------



## IchKannNichts (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte meine Sachkompetenz mit folgenden Stichpunkten unterstreichen:

- langjährige Erfahrung in der Zusammenstellung und Komplettmontage von PCs
- Inbetriebnahme verschiedenster Lösungen sowohl Luft- als auch Wasserkühlungen
- ausreichende Anzahl von Testsystemen beginnend mit einem Intel Xeon UP 3050 (VCore 0.968V  ~Verlust von 35W) über einen AMD X2 3800+ (Sockel 939) 
hin zu einem Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (VCore 1.41V bei 3,5GHz und ~Verlust von 177W)

- Vergleiche mit CoolerMaster GeminII, ASUS Silent Knight 2 Cu, Noctua NH-U12F können bewerkstelligt werden
- Gehäuseplattformen wären Big-, Midi-Tower und HTPC
- zur ausreichenden Bilddokumentation wird eine Nikon D80 verwendet


Ich danke an dieser Stelle recht herzlich für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## theLamer (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe Redaktion!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Thor's Hammer bewerben. Eines vorweg:
Ich akzeptiere alle Teilnahmebedingungen.

Nun... wieso soll ich den Kühler testen?
Ich bin passionierter Schrauber, das Zusammenbauen von PCs, das Übertakten aller Komponenten und die bestmögliche Kühlung interessieren mich besonders. Ziel ist es immer, möglichst günstig kalte Hardware zu haben, um schlussendlich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Spannung und Takt der Hardware zu finden. Im Moment ist mein System lufgekühlt, es besteht aus:

_-E8500 @ 421x9 Mhz = 3789 Mhz | Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 LP
-RAM: 2GiByte HyperX-DDR2-800-RAM 5-5-5-15 @ 421 MHz, 4-4-4-10
-Motherboard: Asus P5Q SE
-GFX: Sappire Radeon HD 4850 @ 750/1200 MHz (voltmodded)
-PSU: 500W Tagan BZ Series
-Case: Coolermaster Storm Sniper._

Ihr seht, es ist schon so weit wie es geht getunt, der relativ klein dimensionierte Freezer 7 LP hat nicht allzu viele Reserven. Momentan läuft die CPU @ ~1,225V und max 55°C unter Last. Ich würde aber gerne 4 Ghz 24/7 fahren, wozu ein bessere Kühler notwendig ist. Ist der zu testende Kühler dafür geeignet? Wie fügt sich der Kühler in den Luftstrom ein? Ist er unten wirklich plan, sprich die Heatpipes alle auf einer Ebene? Gibt es Platzprobleme? Gibt es preisgünstiger Alternativen mit vergleichbarer Leistung (Scythe Mugen, Alpenföhn GroßGlockner BE etc.)? 

All diese Fragen würde ich gerne mit Hilfe eines Testexemplars beantworten. Wie gesagt, würde ich die maximale Kühlleistung austesten und mit meinem jetzigen Kühler vergleichen. Da ich als Gehäuse ein CM Storm Sniper mein Eigen nennen kann, stehen unzählige Varianten zur Gehäusebelüftung zur Verfügung, die ich auch alle austesten würde. Insofern steht eine angemessene Plattform zur Verfügung, die den Kühler seine volle Leistung entfalten lässt.

Gliedern würde ich meinen Test folgendermaßen:
-Features-Verpackung/Lieferumfang
-Features
-Verarbeitung/Details
-Montage, Kompatibilität mit großen Heatpipe-Konstuktionen auf dem Mainboard
-Betrieb, austesten der Leistung mit versch. Taktraten und Luftstromoptionen im CM Storm Sniper
-Fazit

Weiterhin denke ich, dass neben meiner Fachkenntnis auch meine Formulierung, mein Sprachniveau, die grammatischen Kenntnisse und orthographischen Fähigkeiten euren Ansprüchen durchweg gerecht werden.

Für Rückfragen eurerseits stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, falls ihr mich auswählt stehe ich den Fragen/Anregungen der Community natürlich täglich zur Verfügung und werde alles umsetzen, was mir möglich ist.

Grüße von theLamer


----------



## philipp-dahmer (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion.
Selbstverständlich möchte ich einer von euren Lesertestern sein. Ich erfülle selbsterklärend alle Anforderungen die ihr stellt. 
Nun erst einmal zu mir. Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus der kleinen Stadt Taucha bei Leipzig. Seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr fasziniert mich alles, wo auch nur ein bisschen Technik drin steckt. Angefangen hat es mit unserem Aufsitzmäher und geendet halt beim Computer. Dies geschah in meinem 10. Lebensjahr. Mein Onkel hat einen kleinen Computerladen und ich war ihn mla in den Ferien besuchen, da ist es passiert. Ich habe mich einfach reinverliebt. Seit dem schraube ich an jedem PC rum und versuche das beste drauß zumachen. Seit März 2008 bin ich nun stoltzer Besitzer/Inhaber meiner eigenen Firma (Computerschmiede Taucha). Auf diese Idee hatten mich meine Eltern, sie sind auch selbstständig, gebracht. Seitdem repariere ich für alle die mich kennen oder noch kennen lernen werden Computer oder erstelle Homepages. Desweiteren betreue und verwalte ich kleine Firmennetzte. Dies alles bereitet mir sehr viel Spaß, geschieht aber alles neben der Schule. Somit behaupte ich von mir, dass ich im bezug auf Computer ein geballtes Wissen vorweisen kann.
Meine PC:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 4*2,4GHz@4*3,2GHz
Asus P5N32-E SLI
6GB RAM
   2*Crucial Ballistix 1GB DDR2-800
   2*Mushkin DDR2-800 (PCGH Abo-Prämie)
2*nVidia GeForce  8800GTX (SLI)
Coller Master Stacker 832 nVidia Edition
Tagan PipeRock 900Watt
2*SAMSUNG HD252KJ 250GB
2*SAMSUNG HD502IJ 500GB
Samsung SH-S223F

Also ich denke mein Rechner ist diesem wunderbaren Kühler würdig und ich ebenfalls.


----------



## jupph (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren an der Luftkühlungsfront,

auch ich zähle mich zu eben dieser und würde gerne Thors Zorn 
über mich ergehen lassen und mir seinen Hammer zuziehen.

Um die werte Gottheit nicht zu beschämen, wird sie auf einen Q6600 platz nehmen, der mit 3,2 GHz betrieben wird. 
Den Standort für diese himmlische Fest würde ein Coolermaster HAF
bilden. 
Es wird zur Zeit von insgesamt 6 Lüfter durchblasen (3x25cm,2x14cm,1x13cm).
Weitere Systemkomponenten die der Zeremonie beiwohnen würden:
Asus P5Q Deluxe
4GB Mushkin 1000MHz Ram
Geforce GTX280
Bequiet Straight Power 450w
3 HDD's

Um Thor die nötige Kraft zu schenken, stehen etliche Lüfter bereit.
Sei es ein Scythe S-flex mit 1200rpm, das 13cm SonicWheel oder gar ein
Scythe Ultra Kaze mit 3000rpm.
Um allen zu zeigen das der Hammer der einzig Wahre ist, kann er sich gegen den 
Scythe Mugen und den Intel Stock Kühler messen.

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es sich um Thors Hammer oder nur um ein Hämmer'chen handelt.
...dafür muss er nur zu mir kommen 

---------------------------------------------
Digicam für gute Fotos steht bereit.
Schreibe und Motivation zu testen sind vorhanden, wie hier zu sehen:
[Lesertest] HR-03 GTX
Lüftermodifizierung einer GTX 280


----------



## Jannik (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich möchte mich natürlich auch auch dafür bewerben, so einen heißen Kühler testen zu dürfen 

*Zur Verfügung stehen mir dabei:*



CPU: Q9650 E0 Stepping und ein plangeschliffener E6600


Board: DFI Lanparty UT P45-T2RS


Speicher: 4x1GB OCZ Reaper 9600@1250 5 5 5 18


Graka: Galaxy GTX 260 216 Shaders 65nm + Arctic Cooling Accerlero  Xtreme GTX 280


NT: Corsair HX620 Watt
Platten: 3X WD Veloci Raptoren
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 932 mit zwei 200mm Lüftern@7V (Front und Deckel)
Testlüfter (jeweils im Sandwich[2x die selben Lüfter] und einzeln):


Ultrasilent: Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm bei 500rpm und Scythe Slipstream 120mm bei 800rpm
Standard: Kaze Maru 140mm@1200rpm und Slipstream 120mm@1200rpm
Power: Silenx 120mm bzw 38mm Tiefe (!!!) bei 1200rpm


Der Gegenkandidat: Prolimatech Megahalems (stärkster Kühler atm)


Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 21 Jahre alt - kann gut meine Gedanken auf Papier kleistern (Deutsch LK) und finde, dass Hardware durchaus sexy sein kann. 

Warum ich glaube der Richtige zu sein? Ja, dass ist eine gute Frage, da ich bisher noch nicht im PCGHE-Forum unterwegs war bzw. einfach nur ein stiller Mitleser gewesen bin und mich daher natürlich keiner kennt bzw. wie ich mein Hobby "auslebe".
Hardware bedeutet mir sehr viel, daher würde ich Xigmateks Thors Hammer bis ans Limit führen und ausgiebig testen, was so alles in ihm verborgen ist. Es wäre auch nicht das erste und sicher nicht das letzte Userreview, dass ich schreiben werde.
Darum bitte ich um die Gelegenheit Thors Hammer testen zu dürfen, um mir so ein paar schöne Stunden bereiten zu können.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGHX Community
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Ximatek Thor's Hammer! Ich finde diesen Kühler sehr interesant im Aussehen und mich würde die Performence sehr interesieren! Insbesondere möchte ich diesen Kühler gerne mit meinem Scyhte Mugen 2 vergleichen! Dieser Test ist für mich sehr interesant da beide Kühler nach meiner Einschätzung etwa gleich gut sind und deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen den Kühler für die PCGH testen zu dürfen!
Meine Hardware:
CPU: C2D E8400@3.6GHZ@Scyhte Mugen 2 (ich würde mit Thors Hammer auch weiter übertakten um das Limit herauszufinden, was der Kühler maximal kühlen kann!)

Board: MSI P45 Neo F
SPeicher: 2x2 Gigabythe OCZ Platinum
Graka: Club 3d 4870 OC Edition
NT: Corsair VX 550
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F1
Gehäuse: Lancool K7+Window

Testlüfter: 1. Enermax Warp
               2. scyhte Slip Stream 1200
               3. Scythe S-Flex 1600

Ich würde mich sehr freuen den Kühler testen zu dürfen und ich denke ein Test gegen den MUgen 2 wäre auch für die PCGH sehr interesant!

Ich denke das ich alles erfüllen kann was gefordert wurde!
Bilder wären kein Problem hätte eine gute Digicam zur Hand
und eine gute Schreibe habe ich auch worüber ihr euch in meiner Bewerbung überzeugen könnt!
MFG


----------



## rabensang (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hätt ich heut Früh gewusst, das ihr so nen Lesertest veranstaltet, hätte ich mich nicht bei der Maus beworben*verdammt*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Thors Hammer.

Mit dem Thema "CPU-Kühler", setze ich mich am liebsten auseinander und kann einiges an Erfahrung aufbringen. In meinen Reviews versuche ich stets, Vor- und Nachteile des Produkts hervorzuheben.

Der Thors Hammer ist einfach ein sau geiler Kühler und bietet, im Vergleich zu anderen, endlich wieder ein wenig Innovation. 

Getestet wird der Thors  Hammer auf einem Asus Maximus II Formula und einem Q6600 mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen. Seine direkten Konkurrenten wären der Noctua NH-U12P, Prolimatech Megahalem, EKL Brocken, Thermolab Baram, Zerotherm Zen FZ120 und Aerocool DCC-C1200. Der Teststand ist offen aufgebaut und der Thors Hammer wird mit Einheitslüfter getestet.

Über meine Qualitäten, könnt ihr euch in meinen Reviews ein Bild machen.


Ich hoffe ihr wählt mich, denn ihr dürft einen Heiden nicht ohne seinen Mjöllnir ziehen lassen.....


(Ich würde lieber den Kühler, anstatt der Maus testen wollen)


----------



## Nef (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Auch ich möchte mich für einen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich habe bereits einen Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 und wäre damit in der Lage diesen mit dem neuen zu Vergleichen! 

Mein System besteht aus einem Q6600 den ich schon auf 3825 MHz gebracht habe (siehe OC Forum) - bei 1.4125 V entsteht dabei eine immense abwärme.
Als Wärmeleitpaste wird dabei Arctic Silver 5 verwendet.

Die restlichen Komponenten bestehen aus: Asus P5Q Pro, 4 GB DDR800 RAM und einer 4870 1gig.

Mit allem gefordertem kann ich dienen, allerdings habe ich nur eine Handykamera, so gute Bilder kann ich damit nicht machen. Dafür würden Temperaturtests ausfallend ausfallen, offenes Gehäuse, geschlossenes - mit  Gehäuselüftung und ohne.


Ob der neue mehr Leistet ist eine sehr spannende Frage die ich gerne selber beantworten würde, das könnt ihr mir glauben!


----------



## Riddicker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich will dann auch mal mein Glück probieren, und euch zeigen warum gerade ich ein SUPERTESTER wäre! 

Meinen PC seht ihr ja in der Signatur ...und wer den BigTyphoon zweimal eingebaut hat ohne was kaputt zu machen, der muss ja ein bisschen was davon verstehen!  

Einigermaßen gute Fotos sollte ich hinbekommen, dafür werde ich mir dann die Kamera meiner Frau mal "ausleihen" und schreiben kann ich auch, zumindest hat das mein Prof bei der Zulassungsarbeit so empfunden.

Ich übertakte nicht, würde den Kühler dann aber auf dem Q9550 und einem P5Q-Pro testen.
Ich hab bisher noch nicht viele Kühler verbaut, das liegt aber vor allem an meiner finanziellen Lage, denn als Student lebt man dann doch eher etwas günstiger...


----------



## Klausr (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo

Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest und aktzeptiere alle Teilnahmebedingungen.

Warum sollte ich Tester werden ?

Weil ich mich schon seit c64er Zeiten mit PCs beschäftige und seit 386er Zeiten alle PCs selbst gebaut hab und auch für alle Bekannten/Verwanten die PCs baue und noch nie Probs hatte,somit einiges an Erfahrung mitbringe.

Als HW steht vom Celeron 1200@2000 über einen E6600 mit 3,6 sowie ein E8400@4000 auf einem Asus P5E@Bios Flash auf Rampage zur verfügung.
Intessant könnte vielleicht noch sein das ich den Kühler direkt mit ASUS Silent Knight 2,ZEROTherm NV 120 Premium und Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro vergleichen könnte.
Ausserdem könnte ich in Gehäusen mit gutem(Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy 2x Scythe S-FLEX 800) oder schlechtem (Thermaltake Xaser III 4x 80er) Airflow testen.

Ausserdem ist eine gute Digicam für Pics vorhanden sowie alle Progs(PS,MS Office) für eine gute aufbereitung des Berichtes vorhanden.

Würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich mal die gelegenheit für einen Lesertest bekommen würde.

In diesem Sinne 

Mfg Klaus


----------



## katajama (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne teilnehmen.

Mein System 
- Gigabyte P35 DS3
- Intel C2D E7300 @ 3600 Mhz 1,36V Vcore
- Sythe Kama Cross
- 4x 1 GB Geil DDR2 800@900Mhz
- ATI HD 4870 Palit Dual Sonic
- Coolermaster Storm Sniper Ultra Midi Tower
- WD Raptor 
- s. Sysprofil

2. System
- Asrock 4Coredual vsta
- Intel C2D E4500@2930 MHz
- Artic Cooling Freezer 7
- Zotac Geforce 9600 GT 
- 3 GB DDR2 667Mhz
- Seagate Barracuda

maximales OC mit Luftkühlung ist quasi mein Hobby

als Vergleich stehen folgende Kühler zur Verfügung:
- Intel Boxed von E7300
- Intel Boxed von E4500
- Sythe Kama Cross 100 mm original Lüfter oder AC 120 mm PVM
- Artic Cooling Freezer 7

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - JA
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. - GERNE
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen - JA
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - JA
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - ABER SICHER
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen - na klar doch
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details - logisch
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme-Heftausgaben veröffentlicht - würde mich freuen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. - kein Problem
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester - cool
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - ok
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen - ok

Würde mich über eine Teilnahme sehr freuen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## rthor (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte es auch mal versuchen. Ich bin schon etwas reifer, aber durchaus qualifiziert. Ich bin in der Qualitätssicherung eines Computerherstellers tätig. Meßgeräte mit entsprechendes Equipment, z.B. Temperaturfühlern und Oberflächensensoren sind vorhanden. Temperaturtest bis 60°C Umgebungstemperatur sind in unserer Wärmekammer möglich. Und in Sachen schreiben, ich verfasse Prüfanleitungen und Schulungsdocus für unsere Dienstleister, es sollte mir auch gelingen einen brauchbaren Artikel zu verfassen. Ach ja, und hier noch das wichtigste, ich heiße so, also Thor, ist mein Name, ich brauch unbedingt so ein Kühler in meinem System.  
Mein System:
Gehäuse: Silverstone FT01
NT: Tagen Pipe Rock 500W
MB: Gigabyte P35-DS4
CPU: C2D 6750 Scythe Ninja Plus 
RAM: 4GB OCZ 8000 5-5-5-18
GraKa: ASUS 4850 1GB

Gruß
 Thor


----------



## majorguns (20. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe PCGHX Redaktion,
vorweg, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche zurzeit die Realschule der 10. Klasse bin also noch Schüler, trotzdem fehlt es mir nicht an Zeit einen solchen Test durchzuführen. Seit langem interessiere ich mich auch für Hardware wobei mir das Übertakten und das damit verbundene Effiziente Kühlen sehr interessiert.

Ich fühle mich geeignet den Lesertest durchführen da ich selbst viel übertakte und versuche immer noch etwas mehr Leistung aus meiner CPU zu hohlen, eine gute Kühlung ist in einem solchem Fall natürlich Pflicht. Zur Zeit besitze ich einen Noctua NH-U12P der einen auf 3,44 GHz getakteten E6400 auf etwa 35-45°C hält, ich würde noch höher takten allerdings kommt mein neuer und schnellerer 1066er RAM erst nächste Woche an. Ich würde gerne sehen ob dieser Kühler meinen Noctua schlagen kann, außerdem habe ich noch einige andere Kühler wie z.B. den Intel-Boxed und den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro hier zum Vergleich herumliegen. Einen zweiten Rechner mit einem Athlon X2 6000+ besitze ich auch noch in dem zurzeit allerdings noch eine Effiziente Kühlung zum übertakten fehlt. Des Weiteren möchte ich natürlich auch Dinge wie Kompatibilität und Einbau bewerten.
Am Kühler selbst interessiert mich stark die ungewöhnliche Bauweise. 

Ich würde mich gerne bereitstellen in einem Ausführlichen Test mit guter Rechtschreibung im PCGH-X-Forum den Kühler vorzustellen.
Ich bin in der Lage gute Fotos zu machen und diese ggf. auch zu bearbeiten, für weitere Fragen einfach in mein Sysprofil nachschauen oder mich per PM anschreiben. 
*Mit ALLEN Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich ausnahmslos Einverstanden*

MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Zocker24 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Bin 18, habe viel Erfahrung mit PC Hardware und habe auch großes interesse mit ihr zu arbeiten und andrern zu helfen bei Problemen.  Ich bin Schüler am Gymnasium, habe aber dennoch Zeit für mein spezielles Hobby. Zzt. verwende ich einen Thermalright 120 True Black, welcher auf meinem E8500 thront und ihn super kühlt, somit hätte ich eine Top Vergleich ob es der Thors Hammer mit dem True Black aufnehmen kann.

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Tt Armor+
NT: CoolerMaster Realpower M520
MB: Asus P5Q Deluxe
CPU: C2D E8500@default/@4-4,2Ghz
RAM: 4GB OCZ 8500 5-5-5-15
GraKa: Zotac GTX260² AMP!

Gruß
Zocker24


----------



## baensch (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hey Liebes PCGH Team,
Ich habe seit 10 jahren aktiv mit Pc bau zu tun. Ich baue für mein leben gern Pc´s ich suche ständig Sachen die ich an meinen PC´s verändern kann, dazu zählt natürlich auch die Kühlung. In meinen Jahre in denen ich an pc´s gebastelt habe musste ich auch des öfteren Grafikkarten Lüfter und CPU Lüfter austauschen, ich kenne mich dadurch sehr gut aus was den einbau und die Handhabung von Lüftern angeht.
In meinem Freundeskreis bin ich für meine testurteile/Bewertungen dehr gut bekannt und beliebt.
Im moment nutze ich selbet für einen Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.6GHz einen "Xigmatek HDT-S1283", das ganze sitz auf einem Asus P5Q-Pro.

MFG Baensch


----------



## Gamiac (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Also bewerbe ich mich hier noch einmal . 6 Mega pixel Kamera , know how sowie Zeit vorhanden ! Test de Rest .


----------



## copi (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

sagt hallo zu eurem neuen freien Mitarbeiter in Sachen Hardwaretests!
Ich befasse mich seit über 20 Jahren mit Konsolen und Computern, 
konnte zu Spitzenzeiten mit einer Sammlung von über 25 klassischen 
und modernen Konsolen und Computersystemen aufwarten.

1996 begann sich mein Interessenschwerpunkt langsam von Konsolen hin zu PCs zu verlagern, 
seitdem baue ich meine und auch alle weiteren Rechner meines Bekanntenkreises auf und um .

Von 1999 bis 2003 arbeitete ich unter anderem bei Piranha Bytes an der Story von Gothic (erster Teil), 
dann in der QA von Bluebyte (später Ubisoft) sowie in der QA von Phenomedia, 
immer im Bereich Hardwarekompatibilität; 
was Schrauben angeht bin ich also schwerstens firm!
Mittlerweile bin ich approbierter Apotheker, denn damit ist einfach mehr zu verdienen , 
trotzdem bin ich meinem Hobby mehr denn je treu geblieben. 
Ich teste nahezu alle Neuheiten im Bereich Gaming 
(Mäuse, Pads, Keyboards), Modding, CPU/GPU sowie Cooling; 
allerdings bisher auf meine Kosten, und das würde ich gerne ändern: 
Ihr schickt, ich teste!

Wenn ihr also einen gewissenhaften, ehrlichen, unabhängigen Tester sucht, der seine Arbeit pünktlich, 
vollständig und fehlerfrei abliefert, und das ganze ausserdem nur aus Spass an der Freude macht, 
seit ihr bei mir richtig.

!!!FREIBIER!!! (...gibt es hier nicht, euch soll nur einfach mein Beitrag ins Auge stechen )


----------



## EIK3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich zum Test des neuen Xigmatek Kühlers Thors Hammer bewerben. Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche das Gymnasium.
Ich habe in Vergangenheit schon Erfahrungen im Verfassen von Artikeln gemacht, da ich an meiner Schule Chefredakteur der diesigen Schülerzeitung war. Daher denke ich, dass ich in Frage kommen würde, weil ich auf diesem Gebiet einige Erfahrung gesammelt habe. Desweiteren besitze ich schon den Vorgänger des Thors Hammer den Xigmatek Dark Knight und kann bis jetz nur gutes von ihm berichten. Natürlich bin ich ganz heiß darauf diesen neuen Boliden zu testen und ihn an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Ich habe ein gutes Overclocker Board und würde dem Kühler gerne einiges Abfordern. Auch in den weiteren Anforderungen wie im Umgang mit einer Digital Kamera bin ich geübt und hätte für diese Zwecke eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung. Desweiteren beschäftige ich mich schon seit einigen Jahren und Experimentiere gerne ein bisschen rum und hoffe auch den Thors Hammer testen zu dürfen.

MfG EIK3


----------



## Benne123 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des neuen Xigmatek Thor's Hammer.
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und besuche derzeit die 11.Klasse eines Gymnasiums in Düsseldorf.
Ich beschäftige mich nun schon seit ca. drei Jahren mit Computern und bastel für mein Leben gern an ihnen rum. Ich bin immer auf der Suche danach, wie ich meinen PC ändern könnte, sei es Hardware- oder Moddingtechnisch.
Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Scythe Mugen 2 zugelegt und demnach kann ich den Xigmatek sehr gut mit einem neuen Highend-Kühler vergleichen und auch eine qualifizierte Bewertung und Empfehlung abliefern.
Desweiteren kann ich den Xigmatek mit einem Pentium Dualcore E2200@3,4GHz, einem Intel Core 2 Duo E7300@3,4GHz und einem AMD Athlon 3500+@3GHz testen. Als Mainboard würde ein MSI P35 Neo2-FIR, ein MSI P43 Neo3-FR und ein Asrock NF6G-DVI zur Verfügung stehen. Dies alles würde ich in einem Lian Li PC7 SE-B III mit sehr gutem Airflow testen können.

Ich bis Ende der 10.Klasse Artikel in einer Schülerzeitung geschrieben und zudem liefere ich sehr oft schriftliche Arbeiten (Projekte, Refererate etc.) in der Schule ab. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich mich für den Lesertest geeignet, da ich Texte anschaulich und ausführlich verfassen kann.
Für die Fotos habe ich eine 10 Megapixel Digitalkamera, eine hochwertige Spiegelreflexkamera und eine Cybershot-Handykamera mit 5 Megapixeln zur Verfügung.

Ich stimme mit den Teilnahmebedingungen anstandslos überein und freue mich nun auf die Zusammenarbeit mit dem PCGH-Team und der Firma Xigmatek. Ich bin bereit, einen ausfühlichen und korrekten Lesertest mit abschließend qualifizierter Bewertung zu schreiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Benne123


----------



## doceddy (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich würde auch gerne den Kühler testen. Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir erfüllt. Mein PC sieht so aus:
- Q9300 @ 3,3 GHz ( getestet bis 3,6 GHz )
- ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe
- OCZ DDR3-1066 @ 550MHz

CPU-Kühler, die ich schon getestet habe: Thermalright IFX-14, XP-120, HR-01 Plus. Momentan verwende ich einen CoolerMaster Hyper 6+, der es jodoch sehr schwer mit dem Quad-Core hat.
Den Hammer würde ich natürlich mit mehreren Lüftern testen.

MfG
eddy


----------



## Mufflon (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH

Ich möchte mich hier als Lesertester bei euch bewerben.
Bin zwar erst 18 Jahre alt, abr bastle schon seit ich fast 8 Jahren an PC's.
An meinem damals ersten PC einem Petium II konnte ich noch nicht viel basteln.

Heut sitz ich fast jeden Tag vor meinem PC und überlege mir wie ich ihn vielleicht doch noch etwas schneller machen könnte.

Mein PC:

*PROZESSOR:*             E6300 1,86 Ghz @ 2,45 Ghz
*MAINBORAD:               *MSI P6N Sli Fi bald ASUS Maximus Formula
*GRAFIKKARTE:             *ASUS GTX 260 @ Standart
*ARBEITSSPEICHER:    *2x Kingston Value Ram PC 5300
                               2x Kingston Hyper X PC 6400
*CPU-LÜFTER:               *Arctic Cooler Pro
*FESTPLATTEN:             *Samsung HD501LJ 
                               Samsung HD401LJ 
*NETZTEIL:                     *Tagan BZ Series 500W

*Vielleicht BALDIGER ZWEIT PC:


**MAINBORAD:                *ASRockALiveNF7g-HD720p bios 2.20
*PROZESSOR:*             AMD X2 6400+@Thermaltake MaxOrb
*ARBEITSSPEICHER:     *2x 2048 DDR2 800 Ram CL5
*GRAFIKKARTE:             *Club3D 3850 256MB
*TV-KARTe:                    *WinTVnova 9002 
*FESTPLATTEN:             *250GB samsung sata2 Festplatte 8MB cache
*NETZTEIL:                    *500W rhombu tech netzteil
*Gehäuse:                      *Thermaltake Lanbox Lite gehäuse
                               Superflower Front LCD display
*Laufwerk:                     *LG dvd litescribe ide brenner

Durch meine 2/(3) Mainboards und 2/(3) CPU Kühlern kann ich einen Vergleichstest vornehmen
und schauen wie sich die Kühler auf die umliegenden Komponenten auswirken.
Besitze auch eine Digitalkamera für eine ausgiebige Fotostrecke.

Hoffe euch gefällt meine Bewerbung.


----------



## Fighter3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest.
Ich habe bereits mehrere Jahre Erfahrung mit Computern, ich würde gerne die Kühlleistung des Xigmateks mit der des Boxedkühlers sowie des Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.
Mich interessiert, ob der Xigamtek tatsächlich besser kühlt, als der Arctic. Außerdem würde ich gerne die Lautstärke mit den beiden Kühlern vergleichen.

Als System würde ich zur Verfügung stellen (s. mein sysprofile link in der sig)
Abit I45CV
C2D E4600 (2x2,4 Ghz)
4 GB Ram 667 Mhz
Sparkle 8800GT 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro /Boxedkühler /evtl. weitere günstige Kühler

Ich habe hier bereits einen Test geschrieben: [Test] A4-Tech Gaming Mouse

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich einverstanden.
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## Martin1988 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit schicke ich meine Bewerbung für den Xigmatec Thor's hammer ins Rennen.

Heiße Martin Tuschy, komme aus Wiehl und bin 20 Jahre alt. befasse mich jetzt ungefähr seit 5 Jahren mit dem Thema PC Hardware und weiß worauf es ankommt. Gebe viele Tipps an Freunde weiter und helfe gerne wenn es um das Thema Hardware geht. Habe schon viele totgesagte Rechner ans laufen bekommen. Und wenn es um eine neuanschaffung eines Rechners geht kommen viele Freunde zu mir da Sie wissen bei mir sind sie Richtig. Mühen werden keine gescheut (wenns sein muss auch mitten in der Nacht). Interessiere mich für Overclocking und Underwolting genauso wie für High End Wasserkühlungen und Passivkühlung.

Meine Hardware:
1.
Mainboard:Biostar A740G M2+
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4200+
Ram: 4GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-12
Grafik: Onboard
Gehäuse: Micro ATX

2.
Mainboard: MSI K9A2-CF
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9550
Ram: 4GB OCZ 4-4-4-12
Grafik: Ati Radeon 4850 512 MB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9

Mit dem Kühler würde ich auf beiden Systemen die verschiedenen Leistungen proben die er erbringt. Angefangen mit der Verarbeitungsqualität, der Montagefreundlichkeit und natürlich die Temperaturen im laufendem Betreib bei verschiedenen Benchmarks und Aufgaben mit overclocking und ohne.

Nun heist es für mich nur abwarten und hoffen das ich die Gelegenheit bekomme einen dieser Kühler zu testen und einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht für PCGHX schreiben darf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Martin Tuschy


----------



## david16 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH, 
auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe bereits selbst einen Xigmatek  HDT-S1283 Kühler und möchte nun Erfahrung mit dem Thor's Hammer sammeln.
Mein Pc:
Pentium D @3,4Ghz
x1950pro
 Gigabyte X38-Ds4
SopranoVX Gehäuse
Mein Pc erzeugt also genug Abwärme, um den Thor's Hammer richtig zum Schwitzen zu bringen.
MfG
david


----------



## benjasso (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo an alle Redis, Mods und PCGHX'ler,

ich  möchte mich auch bewerben, einen Xigmatek Thor's Hammer testen zu dürfen. Ich hab meinen kleinen E6750 etwas übertaktet, da er noch mit dem boxed läuft könnte er aber ruhig leiser sein und dann noch ein paar MHz vertragen. Zu den Bedingungen

*
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein - *bin ich *
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - *werde ich tun, mit Hingabe und nicht lieblos*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen - *hab ich mir angeeignet*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - *13 Jahre deutsches Bildungssystem, sollte aber trotzdem gut lesbar sein*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen - *Digicam steht bereit*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - *nachdem auch nicht, da der sicher besser ist als der vorhandene*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 2 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. - *in 2 Wochen kann man einiges machen*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester - *das gefällt mir* *bei euch mit am besten*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - *gut, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen -  *sollte klar sein
*
Dann wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern noch viel Glück und mögen die Verantwortlichen die Richtigen raussuchen, damit wir schöne Tests bekommen.


----------



## TheMaster (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Liebe PCGH´ler,

Die suche nach einem guten Lesertest für den CPU-kühler hat ein Ende. Die Anforderungen sollte ich problemlos erfüllen können. 

Erstmal zu meiner Hardware:

Asus Maximus II Formula
Intel Q9550 / Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14
DDR 1066 OCZ Reaper
Zotac GTX260-192

Als vergleichs Kühler würde bei mir der Thermalright IFX-14 und der standart Boxed-Kühler zum Einsatz kommen. Getestet werden Temperaturen, Montagetauglichkeit und das alles wird dazu mit scharfen Bildern belegt.

Ob ich wirklich der Richtige bin werdet ihr warscheinlich erst erfahren wenn ihr mir eine chance gebt. *neugierigmachen* xD

MFG
TheMaster


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH - Member,
also ich stell mich mal krz vor. 21, männlich, Student.

Meine Gaming-PC:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @2,8 GHz
cooled by AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM
2 GB RAM 800 MHZ GEIL
Radeon HD 3870 @ AC Twin Turbo
500 GB SATA Seagate Platte

Mein Dauer-An-PC:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350
cooled by Boxed
2 GB RAM 667 MHz G Skill
x1250 Onboard Graka
500 GB SATA Seagate Platte

Bin halt AMD Fan, der letzte Intel war ein Mobiler Pentium 4 *duck*
Also ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen einen Bericht zu schreiben.
Potent genug bin ich, zumindest glaube ich das von mir selber und die deutsche Sprache ist mir sehr geläufig


----------



## Daywalker_1904 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo ! 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test das Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer !! 

Ich bin 26Jahre jung Beschäftige mich nun seit 5Jahren mit PC Hardware und bin immer mit Luftkühlung unterwegs gewesen ! Bisher habe ich schon einiges an CPU Kühlern im Bekanntenkreis und auch Beruflich im Computer Shop verbaut und habe somit einiges an erfahrung.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel C2D E7300 @ 3,4Ghz 
DFI Lanparty DK X38 T2RB 
EVGA 9800GTX+ SC @ 820Mhz 
Thermaltake Soprano @ Black mod 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euer interesse wecken und würde mich Freuen einen Test für euch Durchzuführen ! Ausführliche Dokumentation werde ich natürlich mit bestem Wissen abliefern ! 

Mfg Maurice


----------



## ShadowAlien (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hey
Ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über ein Testmuster freuen, da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen CPU Kühler für den Sockel 775 bin. Mein Zalman 9500 schafft es nicht, meinen E6600, den sicherlich ein großer Teil der PCGH-Leser auch besitzt, ausreichend zu kühlen, sodass ich gewünschte OC-Ergebnisse erreichen kann.

Ich erfülle alle gestellten Anforderungen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen Beitrag über diesen oft gelobten Kühler leisten könnte. Aufgrund des Preises würde ich mir einen solchen eigentlich nicht zulegen.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern hier viel Erfolg.


----------



## meschaeken (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Gerne würde ich als Lesertester einen Bericht über diesen Kühler schreiben. Hab ihn schon vorher in Previews bestaunt und würde mich gern selbst von seiner Leistungsfähigkeit überzeugen und prüfen, ob er hält was er verspricht.

Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und Student, daher kenn ich mich mit dem Verfassen von Texten gut aus. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern habe ich auch. Habe schon etliche bei Freunden und Bekannten verbaut und habe derzeit einen Zalman CNPS9700LED. Da ich mir einen neuen Q9650 zugelegt habe, hätte Thors Hammer auch eine adäquate Aufgabe zu erfüllen und wäre nicht unterfordert, denn der Zalman stößt hier bereits an seine Grenzen. Zumindest wenn man ihn nicht als Turbine betreibt .

Mein momentanes System eignet sich gerade wegen des Prozessorwechsels ausgezeichnet als Testsystem. Es wäre beispielsweise möglich der Kühler auf 2 verschiedenen CPUs zu testen - eben der neue Q9650 und mein alter E6550. Das ganze System steckt in einem Kandalf-Gehäuse von Thermaltake und kann damit auch für verschiedenste Lüfterkonfigurationen verwendet werden.

Mein System:
Abit IX38 QuadGT
E6550
Q9650
Powercolor HD4870 1GB PCS+
8 GB Ram

Die gestellten Anforderungen erfülle ich und eine digitale Kamera, sowie Programme zur CPU-Auslastung und Temperaturmessung stehen auch zur Verfügung.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe Admins, 
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Zigatek Thor's Hammer.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein  Bin Ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.Ich habe mal für meine Schülerzeitun geschrieben, sollte also in der Lage sein
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzenHab ich
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben SChätze mal , hab ich
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machenDigui-Cam ist vorhanden



Nun zu mir,

Ich bin 13 Jahre alt, besuche derzeit ein Gymnasium und in meiner Freizeit schraube ich an meinem PC rum.

Mein System:

CPU: Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+, @ 3500MHZ
GPU: Geforce 9800 Gt
4 Gbyte Team Ram


Das wars dann erstmal, würde mich sehr auf positives Feedback freuen, also dann.


----------



## Mr Bo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH,
super Idee, den Test wieder den Usern zu überlassen, gefällt mir.
Wäre schön, wenn ihr auch darauf achten könntet, die passende Hardware rauszufiltern.
Warum?
Solch ein CPU Kühler sollte zum Testen an seine Leistungsgrenze geführt werden, um ihn kennen zu lernen. Auf einem nicht übertakteten System hat solch ein Test wenig Aussagekraft, weil man dort nicht wirklich ans Limit mit Luft stößt. 
Aus diesem Grund sollte ein Quadcore mit Bedacht zum Glühen gebracht werden......und da kommt Thor's Hammer zum Einsatz! 

Damit er so richtig ins Schwitzen kommt, wäre damit eine übertaktete 4-Kern CPU optimal geeignet, vorzugsweise eine, die weit bekannt/verbreitet ist.

Ausserdem möchte ich den Test möglichst realitätsnah haben. Soll heißen, das Board liegt nicht, sondern steht. Ganz dem Alltag nachgemacht. Headpipekühler haben doch des öfteren Temperaturunterschiede im Liegen und Stehen....hängt offensichtlich mit Funktion der Headpipes zusammen
Und nicht zu vergessen:
Viele aktuelle Boards haben hier und da doch Probleme mit allzu Voluminösen Kühlern. Als Beispiel seien hier schonmal das GA-EP45-UD3P/R aufgeführt. Dank der Kühlkonstruktion auf den Boards, wird es schlicht und einfach zu eng für Extrawünsche.
Wäre gut wenn ihr das auch berücksichtigen könntet.

Sollte sich also abgesehen von euren Vorgaben für den Test niemand finden, könnte ich unter Berücksichtigung meiner Wünsche das Ding ja mal einbauen und was dazu schreiben.....ganz so wie es den Lesern beliebt.

Meine momentane Hardware ist im Sysprofile zu finden. 
In Kurzform: 
Prozesssor: Q9550@ 3,8GHz 24/7 max. bislang 4250 MHz
Board       :GA-EP45-UD3R
Speicher   :2x2GB OCZ XTC Platinum 
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mine +Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED 1000 120mm


----------



## Baron von Odenwald (21. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich als Tester, für den Thor's Hammer von Xigmatek, bewerben.

Nun einige Eckdaten zu mir... Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und von Beruf PC-Hardeware Techniker.

Ich habe seit 12 Jahren tagein tagaus mit PC-Hardware Komponenten zu tun, da ich diesen Beruf selbständig ausübe (habe einen PC-Tuning Shop). Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich mich dazu geeignet, den Kühler fachmännisch zu beurteilen.

In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich ausschließlich nur mit Overclocking und hierbei steht die Kühlung des PCs an oberster Stelle.

Ich besitze mehrere Systeme; mein Testsystem würde aus folgenden Komponenten bestehen:

CPU Intel Quad Q9550 OC 4,25 Ghz
CPU-Kühler Thermalright IFX14 
Mainboard Gigabyte EP45 Extreme
Arbeitsspeicher 4GB OCZ Platinum edt. PC800@1000 Mhz
Grafikkarte GTX 280
Netzteil Tagan 800 Watt Piperock
Gehäuse A+ Monolize

Als Vergleich zum Thor Hammer dienen mein Thermalright IFX14, der Scyhte Mugen und zu guter Letzt der Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme. 

Im Moment kühlt mein Thermalright IFX meinen Quad 9550 mit 4,25 Ghz im Idle-Bereich bei stabilen 30 Grad.

Anbei noch ein Screenshot.

Ich werde die Kühlleistungen im oberen Grenzbereich ( 4 Ghz), im Standard Takt und im passiven Betrieb dokumentieren und beurteilen.Zu dem werde ich die Verarbeitung und Qualität des Kühlers, das Zubehör sowie natürlich die Verständlichkeit der Bedienungsanleitung und die Montagetauglichkeit bewerten.

Nochmal kurz zusammgefasst: Ich bin PCGH-Mitglied, kenne mich mit Hardware sehr gut aus, kann die Hardware testen, beurteilen und einen Text über meine Ergebnisse und Erkenntnisse verfassen. Zudem bin ich im Besitz einer guten Cam, so dass ich dieses auch ablichten kann. Die 14-tägige Zeit habe ich auch und kann sie mir für den Test gut einteilen.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, dass mein Erfahrungsbericht veröffentlicht wird und dass ich den Kühler danach behalten darf erfreut mich. 

Also ich denke es spricht nichts dagegen mich in eure Reihen als Tester aufzunehmen.


----------



## Monolize (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch zu dem Lesertest bewerben. Habe selbst noch keinen Test gemacht, aber möchte einerseits auch mal gern einer sein der einen Gewinn auf seiner Habenseite verbuchen möchte andererseits ist es so, das mir der Kühler vom Design her sehr gut gefällt und ich mich daher bei dem Test ganz besonders um Ausführlichkeit kümmern werde.

Als System kommt ein AMD Athlon X2 5600+ der Übertaktet auf 3,1 GHZ läuft, aber wegen den enstehenden Temperaturen nicht weiter übertaktet wird, was sich aber auf jeden Fall ändern wird mit diesem Kühler.

Alle Voraussetzungen sind erfüllt. Und somit steht der Wahl mich als einen der Tester auszuwählen ja nichts mehr im Weg 

Wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel glück, denn mich würde einfach interessieren ob er auch so gut kühlen kann wie er aussieht.

greez
Lucas aka Monolize


----------



## maGic (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo, PCgh


Ich bewerbe hiermit, um das Kühler zu testen 

meine 1. System:
AMD PhenomII 940BE
ASus M3N-HT Deluxe HDMI
usw.
zweite 2.Sytem AMd Athlon 64x2 5000+
usw.
Ich könnte das mit Thermalright IFX-14 vergleichen, auch mit Artic-Lüfter, Delta FFB1212SHE und Delta EFB1324SHE  testen.


----------



## Special_Flo (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für diesen Test.

Ich kann den Kühler sehr gut vergleichen.

Mein SYS --> E4300 @ 3Ghz @ 1,325V @ IFX-14
P5E Deluxe
4GB Ram @ G.-Skill @ DDR1000
8800GTS G80 @ Hr-03


Ich kann den Kühler mit dem IFX-14 , nem Zalman 9700NT und nem Freezer 64 Vergleichen und vll dann noch mit nem Boxed Kühler.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

So, dann bewerbe ich mich mal.

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein*
-bin ich
*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*
-Deutsch-Leistungskurs schafft das schon mit der Liebe im Text^^
*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern besitzen*
-denke hab ich auch (Zalman9500, Noctua NH-U12P, EKL Alpenföhn, Polimatech)
*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
-hatten wir oben schon drüber dementiert
*- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*
-auch kein Problem

Ich wollte mir den Xigmatek vor geraumer Zeit kaufen, aber durch Tests auf anderen diversen Forenseiten, bin ich von abgekommen. Würde mich aber trozdem interessieren wie er sich gegen Kühler wie dem EKL Alpenföhn GG oder dem Noctua schlagen würde.

mein sys (steht auch in der Singatur oder bei syspro)
P35-DS4
Tagan Tg 530-U15
Q6600 @3,6GHz bzw. auch für den Test 3,8GHz
HD4850 @815Mhz*1163MHz (pencilmod)
OCZ Reaper CL4 DDR800 @550MHz

*getested wird wie folgend beschrieben:*

Lüfter
Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300 (ca. 90m³)
Tagan Netzteil Lüfter (ca. 140m³ laut google, natürlich wurde das genaue Model rausgesucht 

Ich habe nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass manche Kühler (wie z.b. der EKL Alpenföhn GG) auch mit stärkeren Lüfter kaum mehr Leistung haben bzw. nur eine geringe Leistungssteigerung zu verzeichnen ist.
Daher wird auch das verhalten bei
-5V
-7V
-12V
getestet.

CPU und Takt
Q6600 @ 3,8GHz (es wird sehr viel mehr Spannung als bei den standartmäßigen 2,4GHz benötigt, somit steigt die Abwärme enorm = Verhalten der Kühler bei Extremanforderungen)

Testweise
Die Temperatur wird zum ersten mal nach 15min Prime gemessen (Everest, HWmonitor).
Weitere Messungen erfolgen nach 23min und 30min. Als Endergebnis dient der Mittelwert aller drei Messungen.

Im Idle wird die Temperaur nach 30min und 60min nach Beendigung des Prime-Tests gemessen. 

Als Vergleichskühler wird der EKL Alpenföhn verwended, da er nur gut 1/2 so viel kostet wie das Testexemplare und so die Differenzen gut ersichtlich sind.
Der Noctua wird natürlich auch in den Test aufgenommen werden, da dieser Kühler im gleichen Preissegment liegt.

Falls mit dem Kühler Probleme aufgrund der Mainboard-Kühlung auftrehten sollten, liegt ein P965 bereit (alle Test würden dann natürlich mit dem jeweiligen Board stattfinden).

Die Temperaturen werden stehts im Delta-Wert angegeben (in exeltabellen).
Dies geschiet zum einen zur Messgenauigkeit bzw. zur Erziehlung besserer Ergebnisse und zum anderen zum Schutz der Hardware, da bei 3,8GHz und 5V die Temperaturen mit Sicherheit einen kritischen Wert erreichen werden.

Als WLP kommt eine Ceramik-WLP von Arctic Cooling, die 24h "einwirkzeit" bekommt, zum Einsatz.

Zudem wird natürlich auch das "Drumherum" des Kühlers bewertet (Lieferumfang, Qualität (ganz wichtig), Anleitung, Aufmachung.....). Jedoch denke ich spielt besonders z.b. die Aufmachung eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die Farbe der Verpackung wohl kaum jemanden vom Kauf abraten wird 

PS: nicht über die wenigen Beiträge wundern, bin im Forum nur nicht so bzw. eigentlich ja garnicht aktiv, benutze lieber die Suchfunktion  , besuche PCGH aber täglich...



so das wars^^


----------



## consti12 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Mich interessiert der Thor's Hammer, da mein Intel Boxed Lüfter, nachdem mein Freezer 7 pro hinüber war,
bei meinem Pentium E @3,2 Ghz langsam den Geist aufgibt.

Digitalkammera und ausreichend Zeit sind für einen detaillierten Bericht vorhanden.
Grüße Consti12


----------



## speedy242 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Ich möchte gern den Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer testen!

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hier, bin ich kein Overclocker!

Dennoch kann ich sagen, dass ich mich mit der Materie "Schrauben und Probieren" gut auskenne.

Der Kühler würde bei mir auf folgenden System Platz nehmen.

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6750 @ Coolermaster Hyper TX 2 oder Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Board: Gigabyte P35-DS3R
RAM: G.E.I.L. 4x1GB DDR2-800 Ultra-Serie, in ein paar Tagen OCZ 2x2GB DDR2-1066 XTC Platinium
Gehäuse: Raidmaxx "Cobra" @ Revoltec 3x80mm Dark Blue und 1x120mm Xilence Blue
Netzteil: Coolermaster Real Power M520 (modular)
VGA: Sapphire HD4850 @ Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo

Ich denke, mein System ist ein gutes Mittelmaß und zum Testen bestens geeignet.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

einfach ma meld.....


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,

ich wills kurz machen! 

Ich bin sehr geeignet für den Job 
Ich hab alle notwendige für den Job!
und bin mir bewusst was zu leisten.

Mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## darkman-gute19 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,
ich würde sehr gern einen der 5 CPU-Lüfter auf meinem System testen .
Als Komponenten stehen zur Verfügung :

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9950 Black Edition Box 2,6GHz Boxed-Kühler
Mainboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/Wifi-AP
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro 850 Watt
RAM: 2x 4GB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500
Grafikkarte: ATI 4870 x2 Gainward Rampge700 2048MB
HDD: WD Velociraptor 350 Gb
Diese und noch einige andere Komponenten haben ihren Platz in einem attraktiven 
Mozart TX - Tower mit 8x120er Lüftern.
Warum ich als Tester geeignet bin ? Ich habe schon einige Systeme zusammengebaut , die bis dato sicher und stabil laufen . 
Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit, digitales Bildmaterial zur Auswertung hinzuzufügen .

Abschließend möchte ich natürlich auch allen anderen Mitbewerbern viel Glück wünschen .

mfg darkman-gute19


----------



## Jarafi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mich erst einmal kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Fischer bin 16 Jahre alt, besuche die Kaufmännische Berufsschule und bin ein begeisterter PC-Bastler seit ich 6 Jahre alt bin.
Des weiteren bin ich auch ein begeisterter Hobbyfotograf seit 3 Jahren.
Dazu gekommen bin ich durch meinen Vater, der selbst mit PCs arbeitet, der hat auch vorgeschlagen das ich mich hier bewerben soll.

Hier noch eine Grobübersicht zu meinem System:

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition ( auf 3,1GHz übertaktet)
*RAM:* 4 x 1GB PC2 6400 von G.Skill
*GPU:* XFX Geforce 8800GTX
*HDD:* Samsung Samsung F1 250GB HD252HJ 
*Mainboard:* MSI K9N Neo V2
*CPU-Kühler:* Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1248
*Lüfter:* 2 x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED 120mm

*Zu meinen Testmethoden:*
Ich verwende bei meinen Overclockingversuchen sowohl Benchmarks aber auch das ein oder andere Spiel, um auch die reale Last zu testen.
An Benchmarks verwende ich 3DMark 06, 3DMark Vantage und Prime95.
An Spielen verwende ich Crysis Warhead.
Als weitere kleine Helfer verwend eich die Tools:
1.CPUZ
2.CoreTemp
Natürlich spielen bei meinen Versuchen auch immer die Temperaturen eine sehr große Rolle, weshalb ich natürlich sowohl im Idle als auch unter Vollast diese überprüfe.

*Wieso ich ein Tester sein sollte?*
Ich bin ein begeisterter Bastler und Overclocker, und bringe meine System gerne an die maximale Grenze beim übertakten.
Selbstverständlich besitze ich auch Ahnung von Kühlern, da ich selbst einen Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1248 in Verwendung habe, kann ich auch Vergleichswerte zu einem etwas ältern Modell von Xigmatek anfertigen.
Durch mein gut belüftetes Gehäuse, kann ich den CPU-Kühler auch einmal ohne Lüfter auf Herz und Nieren Prüfen.

*Und wie sieht das mit dem Bildmaterial aus?*
Neben meinem Hobby als PC- Schrauber bin ich auch seit 3 Jahren ein leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf, der auch die einfache Bildbearbeitung zur Verbesserung der Bildqualität beherrscht.

*Und wie das mit dem Schrieben aussieht?*
Könnt ihr selbst beurteilen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Und wünsche natürlich allen anderen teilnehmen auch viel Glück und viel Spaß.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den test des Thor`s Hammer von Xigmatek

Warum ich diesen testen möchte?
naja ich denke das lieg auf der Hand.
1.Bin ich sehr an Hardware interessiert und
2.brauche ich noch einen neuen kühler

Als testbasis dient das sys aus meiner sig sowie aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach noch ein sys mit einem Q6600. Vergleichen kann ich dieses prachtstück also mit einem IFX-14, welcher die referenz in sachen Lükü darstellt und einem Intel boxed Kühler. Ich denke mehr informationen sind nicht von nöten. Solche sachen wie eine Cam,Lüfter und andere benötigte Dinge sind natürlich vorhanden aber nicht erwähnenswert

Mfg
B4umi

Ps:das wäre ein schöne geburtstagsgeschenk für mich


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer testen. 
Mich würde besonders interessieren, wie sich die Temperaturen im Verhältniss von sinkender Lüfterdrehzahl entwickeln. Ich zhabe mehrere Kühler hier herumliegen und zwei Testplattformen wobei eine auf leise Kühlung optimiert und eine auf Leistung optimiert ist.
Bilder kann ich qualitativ hochwertige anfertigen, genauso wie (vergleichs-)Diagramme.


Testplattformen:

1


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,67GHz @ 1,475V mit Scythe Ninja II / Core 2 Duo E2180
ASUS Maximus Formula (X38)
Sapphire Radeon HD3870 Ultimate
4GB Corsair DHX DDR2-800 @ DDR2-1068 @ 2,1V
NesteQ ASM 400W
2


AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ / X2 5200+ EE / X2 6000+ / evtl. X2 5050e
MSI K9N Neo V2 (NF520)
2GB Aeneon DDR2-667 @ DDR2-800 @ 1,8V
BeQuiet Straight Power 650W
Dem Kleingedrucktem stimme ich zu.

Als Vergleichshardware liegt hier vor:


Scythe Ninja II
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM
Scythe Mugen
Intel Boxed (vom Q6700; Kupferkern)
AMD Boxed (vom 5200+ EE; Voll-Alu)
Vorhandene Lüfter:


Scythe Slimstream 120mm; 1000rpm
Thermaltake 120mm; 1500rpm
LianLi 120mm; 1200rpm
NZXT 120mm; 1200rpm
Thermaltake 140mm; 750rpm
Delta 70mm; 5000rpm
Sunon 80mm; 2500rpm


----------



## jaiby (23. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Moin liebes Team,

wie immer akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen 

Ich habe schon diverse Kühler gehabt, darunter auch der Zalman 9900cu, Thermaltake BigType 120, Asus Silent Knight und ArcticCooling Freezer 7 pro.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, euch einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben zu dürfen!

Liebe Grüße

jaiby


----------



## Dark Stanley (24. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe Redaktion , liebe User,

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt,Schüler an einem Gymnasium und möchte mich als Tester vorschlagen,da:

  -Ich stets bemüht bin (hohes) OC mit geringer Lautstärke zukombinieren   
   (näheres siehe unten).
  -Mich jeder um Hilfe bittet , wenn mal was am PC fehlt (Hardware-
   Upgrades,Anti-Virus),hat vor Allem bei Mädchen Vorteile ;-D
   und ich schon 5 PCs zusammengebaut habe.
-Ich alle Bedingungen erfülle  :
   -Mitglied bin ich ich ...
   -Ich habe Interesse an IT und gebe mir stets Mühe alles im Bezug auf 
    Temps auszuprobieren (Und wenn ich 50x den Radiator ausbaue ).
   -Ich habe schon mindestens 20 CPU-Lüfter ausgebaut,gesäubert,mit 
     neuer WLP versehen und wieder eingebaut.
   -Ich beherrsche die deutsche Grammatik  und schreibe wirklich viel 
    (vorallem wegen Strafarbeiten ).
   -Ich bin im Besitze einer EOS 450D und kann damit umgehen  .
   -Ich wäre stolz, meinen Namen in der PCGH- oder PCGH-Extreme ,oder 
    sogar beiden, wiederfinden.
   -Ich möchte das Ding wirklich *testen*.
   -Ich besäße gerne so ein Schmuckstück.


Was ich mir (*und auch euch*) vom Test verspreche:
  -Durch Benchmarks und OCs mehr darüber zu erfahren, welche Kühlung 
   überlegen ist.
  -Zu ermitteln , welcher Airflow (sprich: welche Lautstärke) nötig ist, um 
   entsprechend zu kühlen.
  -Zusätzlichen Erfahrungen mit Anderen teilen zu können (u.A. durch 
   anschauliche Diagramme)


Meine Konfiguration:
-Q9550 @4,27 GHz (WaKü)
-Auf einem Maximus II Formula
-Mit einer Club3D 4870 512 Mbyte
-8192 Mbyte 1066 OCZ Reaper
-750 Watt bequiet!
-Und das Ganze verpackt in einem Cooler Master Cosmos S 
( mit vollbestücktem 360 Radi, HPPS Plus, XX-Flow und 2 weiteren Lüftern), JEDE Schraube bereits handgestreichelt  .

Zudem werden auch kleinere Gehäuse zur Rate gezogen werden mit langsameren CPUs, um es abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Marc1993 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hi

*Vorerst einmal meine Testmöglichkeiten: *
Vorhandene Hardware: 
CPU: Intel Dual Core E8400, NonOC und 3.8 GHz möglich; AMD Dual Core 2.2 GHz( 4400+ ); AMD Dual Core 3 GHz  ( 6000+ )

Vorhandene Konkurenten: 
Ich Besitze ich den Intel Standard Kühler, den AMD Standart Kühler, einen Thermalright 120 Extreme und zuletzt noch einen Freezer 7 Pro ( AMD ). Ich habe also gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Zudem besitze ich viele Lüfter ala Scythe S-Flex, Scythe Slip Stream, Enermax Magma, Noctua... ( Verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten! )

Über genaue Temperatunterschiede kann ich durch ein Aquareo berichten. Einen Benchtisch bzw. eine Test Platform besitze ich auch.

Desweiteren habe ich berreits einen User4User Test bei DeXgo geschrieben: DeXgo - User4User: Umbau einer HD4850 auf Artic Cooling S1 Rev. 2 (Seite 1)
Zudem besitze ich eine gute Cam ( Canon EOS 400D ) und kann damit auch sehr gut umgehen. ( --> Wakü Wettbewerb, Lokü Wettbewerb, Sysprofil )

In Deutsch bin ich auch nich der schlechteste und im Termine einhalten bin ich auch gut. 
Als weiteres Argument möchte ich meine Genauigkeit nennen. 

Da ich schon seit längerem in Foren unterwegs bin, weis ich auch was die PCGH-Mitglieder sehen wollen! Ich möchte also über alle meine Erfahrungen von der Verpackung über die Montage bis hin zur Kühlleistung berichten.



Würde mich sehr freun, ein Lesertester zu sein 


Gruß Marc


----------



## der_fabi92 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Moin und Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion,

Hiermit bewerben wir uns für den Lesertest,

Die Bedingungen können wir alle erfüllen.
Wir besitzen Erfahrung mit CPU Kühlern, durch den Austausch der eigenen Komponenten.

Es können den Kühler in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse testen, zum Vergleich stehen uns der Alpine 7, der EKL Groß Clockner (sowohl passiv als auch aktiv) und natürlich der Intel Standartkühler zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen der_fabi92 und Examon, wir würden uns über die Möglichkeit freuen


----------



## M.Holder (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Lesertest.

*Meine Testplattform *
AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE auf 3,4 GHz
Palit 4670
A770 Crossfire
4GB HyperX RAM.

Um den Kühler richtig einzuheizen, habe ich noch ein PH II System auf lager.

Erfahrung konnte ich schon bei CPU-Kühlern sammeln.

Gute Bilder kann ich auch machen da meine Mutter das als Hobby betreibt

*Was ich mir vom Test verspreche:*
-Den Kühler ans Limit zu treiben um zu testen wer der Beste ist.
-Schöne Bilder für die User

Alle Bedingungen kann ich erfüllen!

MFG Max


----------



## steffooooooo (28. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo,

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls bewerben an dem Lesertest des Thor´s Hammer teilzunehmen. In meinem Umfeld bin ich für viele die erste Anlaufstelle wenn es um PC Hardware geht. Mein System ist zur Zeit ein Athlon X2 5000+ Blackedition mit einem Sonic Tower. Das System ist auf Low Noise ausgelegt, somit betreibe ich mein gesammtes System Passiv per Voltmod. Für anspruchsvolle Anwendungen habe ich einen "Turbo" ähnlichen Modus wobei der Vcore angehoben wird und das System auf 3,4Ghz übertaktet wird. Durch meine Lüftersteuerung kann ich eine feste Drehzahl des Lüfters Regeln und somit für einen unterschiedlichen Lüfterdurchsatz Messwerte machen. Ebenso bin ich im Besitz einer Fotoausrüstung.

Ich würde mich freuen mir eine eigene Meinung über diesen extravaganten CPU Kühler zu testen und einen informativen und gut geschriebenen Artikel meine Meinung kund zu geben. Danke


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Guten Tag,

ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen könnte.

Derzeit habe ich einen Xigmatek HDT-S1283 als CPU-Kühler im Einsatz,  
den ich in Verbindung mit dem "PC Games Hardware Aufrüstkit für Komplett-PCs" erworben habe.

Da mich die "Direct-Touch-Oberfläche" als technische Innovation auf dem Segment der CPU-Kühler von Beginn an fasziniert hat (selbst als die Technik im Test aufgrund des ungeschliffenen Bodens nicht funktionierte...), möchte ich gerne die nächste Evolutionsstufe testen.

Als Abonnent habe ich bereits den Test in der aktuellen PCGH lesen können, kann mir aber nur schlecht vorstellen, dass das Resultat so aussieht und möchte mich gern selbst davon überzeugen.

Zu meiner Hardware-Konfiguration:
Ich habe ein Sapphire PC-AM2RD790 - PURE CrossFireX 790FX -Mainboard, welches ich erst vor kurzem erstanden habe und mit dem ich meinen Phenom 940 an sein Limit bringen möchte, da würde der Kühler gerade recht kommen.

Außerdem besitze ich mehrere Speicherriegel der Firma OCZ, unter anderem auch die Reaper Edition, mit denen ich gerne die Kompatibilität zu diesem Kühler testen würde.

Weiterhin würde es mich interessieren wie sich der Betrieb von 0, 1 oder 2 Lüftern an diesem Kühler auswirkt. Hier würde ich die Xigmatek XLF-F1253 verwenden, die ich bereits hier im Forum getestet habe. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html)


Als Digitalkamera steht mir eine Casio Exilim zur Verfügung, mit der ich die Fotos, die ich hier im Forum veröfentlicht habe, vorwiegend aufgenommen habe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Radaktion mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, am Lesertest teilnehmen zu dürfen.

MfG caine2011


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich würde den Xigmatek Thor's Hammer sehr gerne testen, da ich für meinen Lan-Rechner noch auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen CPU-Kühler bin, der auch für Übertaktungsversuche geeignet ist!

Wie ihr an meinem Lesertest zum Thema Zotac-Grafikkarten und meinem aktuellen Tagebuch (für Beides s. Signatur) sehen könnt, stellt eine ordentliche Schreibe kein Problem dar und nette Fotos kann ich auch machen!

Um die Leistungen des _*Thor's Hammer mit anderen Kühlern zu vergleichen*_, steht mir ein Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, ein Zalman CNPS9500AT und ein Zalman CNPS9700-LED zur Verfügung, sowie mit dem Thermaltake Armor+, dem Thermaltake Soprano und einem alten Case drei verschiedene Gehäuse!

_*Kühlen dürfte Thor's Hammer*_ bei mir einen _*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600*_ auf einem_* MSI P7N SLI Platinum*_ , einen _*Intel Core 2 Duo E6600*_ auf einem _*Gigabyte GA965P-DQ6*_ und demnächst einen _*AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*_ auf einem _*Foxconn A7DA-S*_!

In meinem Test würde ich die _*Kühlleistung mit drei verschiedenen 120mm Lüftern*_ (Enermax, Coolermaster, Thermaltake) testen und natürlich hinterfragen, ob der Kühlkörper auch für reines Passiv-Cooling ausreicht!

Zudem halte ich die Frage der _*Kompatibilität zu den verschiedenen Mainboards und Gehäusen*_ für sehr interessant, insbesondere, ob der Kühler in mein altes, renoviertes Gehäuse passt!

Ob die alte Götterwaffe dann auch einem übertakteten Core 2 Quad oder Phenom II gewachsen ist, müsste der Kühler natürlich auch beweisen!

Eure Bedingungen werden von mir natürlich vollständig akzeptiert und erfüllt!

Ich hoffe auf euren Zuschlag!

MfG, Falcony


----------



## speedymike (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

Hallo

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. Wie die anderen Bewerber habe ich auch langjährige Erfahrung in Sachen Luftkühlung. Mittlerweile beschäftige ich mich schon 10 Jahre mit Kühlung, OC, …

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit den Xigmatek auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen zu testen: LGA S 775 (45nm und 65nm; OC und Standardtakt), AMD AM2+ und  S939. Als Vergleichscpu Kühler würden Modelle der Firmen Noctua, Thermaltake, Coolermaster und die jeweiligen Boxed Kühler zum Einsatz kommen. Weiters würde ich den CPU Kühler mit einigen verschieden Lüftern testen. 

Auf  caseking.de könnt ihr einen Einblick meiner Testerqualitäten erhalten; ich habe schon dort immer versucht ausführliche und vor allem für andere User hilfreiche Texte zu verfassen; zb: 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Lüfter-Controller » Produktbewertung von cosmicmusic
oder
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Chakra ECA 3050-BS - black/silver » Bewertungen

Natürlich besitze ich auch eine Digicam, und den Testzeitraum von zwei Wochen würde ich auch einhalten können.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Nickel020 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

So, dann will ich mich auch noch mal schnell bewerben, der Kühler würde ganz gut in meinen Vergleichstest passen 
Momentan habe ich noch ein Sockel 775 System, allerdings wird sich das in kürze ändern wenn das *D0 Stepping des Core i7 920* verfügbar ist. Board wird dann ein Gigabyte X58 UD4P oder UD5 zum Einsatz kommen, ich bin noch am überlegen/nachforschen ob das UD5 tatsächlich bessere OC Eigenschaften hat.

Hier mein _aktuelles_ Testystem:
CPUs: Q6600 @3,8GHz, Q8300 @? (wird noch getestet), E8500@4.1GHz – für den Test würde ich wahrscheinlich den Q6600 nehmen, da er die höchste Verlustleistung hat (falls ich nicht schon auf einem Core i7 teste)
Mainboard: Gigabyte P45-UD3P 
Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, Noctua U12P, Xigmatek HDT 1284, Scythe Mugen, Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Dazu kommt noch ein Corsair VX550W Netzteil, getestet wird auf einem LeChuck Benchtable
Zum Messen der Lufttemperatur benutzte ich ein Crystalfontz CFA-633 mit hochgenauen Dallas/Maxim DS18B20 Temperatursensoren. Die analogen Sensoren, wie man sie an vielen Lüftersteuerungen findet, sind meiner Meinung nach für aussagekräftige Tests zu ungenau. Ich habe deren Genauigkeit mal mit einem Präzisionsthermometer (Greisinger GTH 175/PT) überprüft, und meine Sensoren waren leider alle nicht linear (die Abweichung der Sensoren von der realen Temperatur war bei höherer Temperatur ebenfalls höher).
Außerdem habe ich ein Haarlineal, mit dem man überprüfen kann, wie eben der Kühler ist. Ich will von jedem Kühler im Test ein kleines Video machen bei dem ich das Haarlineal in verschieden Richtungen über den Kühler bewege, so dass man die „Ebenheit“ der Kühler beurteilen kann.

*Testsetup/-methoden:*

- Vier Dallas/Maxim Sensoren werden vor dem CPU Lüfter platziert um die Luft-Eingangs Temperatur zu messen. Dadurch erreiche ich eine auf ca. 0,1°C genaue Messung der Eingangs-Luft.
- Um sicherzustellen, dass die Kühler richtig montiert wurden wird jeder Kühler mindestens vier mal montiert. Bei diversen WaKü Tests wurde ja schon gezeigt, dass es wichtig ist die Kühler mehrmals zu montieren, da ein guter Kontakt des Kühler mit der CPU wichtig ist, aber man die Kühler nicht jedes Mal optimal montieren kann.
- Zum generieren einer hohen CPU Last wird Core Damage benutzt. Damit wird eine höhere CPU Temperatur als mit Prime95 erreicht und die Auslastung ist sehr konstant, die Temperaturschwankungen sind also minimal.
- Getestet würde der Kühler bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von 500, 1000 und 1500 U/Min. benutzen werde ich einen Enermax Magma Lüfter oder Yate Loon.
- Die CPU Temperaturen werden mit CoreTemp aufgezeichnet und ein Delta Luft – CPU Temp wird aus den aufgezeichneten Daten gebildet.

*Warum ich gut für Test geeignet bin:*
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit längerem mit CPU Kühlern, mein erster ordentlicher CPU Kühler war einer der ersten Thermalright Kühler überhaupt: Der SLK-600 für den Sockel A. Das war noch 2002, ein SLK-800A ist dann 2003 recht schnell gefolgt und seitdem habe ich so einige CPU Kühler gehabt  Mein Spiele PC ist zwar mittlerweile wassergekühlt, da er aber nicht mein einziger PC ist interessiere ich mich immer noch für gute Luftkühler. Allerdings finde ich, dass es zu wenig wirklich gute Kühlertests gibt, weswegen ich mir jetzt meinen „Teststand“ gebaut habe, der Thor’s Hammer würde sich im Vergleichstest sehr gut machen^
PCGH und und PCGHX Leser bin ich jeweils seit der ersten Ausgabe. Ich kann mich noch gut an die legendäre „Nvidia kauft 3dfx“ Schlagzeile erinnern, damals hatte ich selber gerade erst eine Voodoo 5 5500 gekauft 

PS: Teilnahmebedingungen werden natürlich alle erfüllt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. April 2009)

*AW: Lesertest: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer - Fünf Bewerber gesucht*

So, die Zeit zum Bewerben ist gestern abgelaufen, weshalb dieser Thread hier geschlossen wird.

Die Glücklichen werden ermittelt.


----------

